# What beer are you drinking now?



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

in an attempt to get more going in this section i thought id start a thread showcasing what beer you are enjoying at the moment. pictures welcome especially if there is scenery/outdoor activity involved. ill start with what i opened up last night for the basketball games.

Firestone Walker Parabola 2014 vintage. its an amazing bourbon barrel aged stout from California.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

also just to get things going ill add a pic or two of some recent beer gatherings between some friends and myself. this one was about two weeks ago...









this was the highlight, one of the best beers ive ever had in my life...


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy Smokes ! Batch 9000. Unbelievable to have that grace your table. Undoubtedly one of the finest beers out there! Sure wish they would make it again. 
Had it an One Eyed Betty's. AWESOME ! 

Meanwhile, neat thread Fish. Will have to get some pics up too. You know of a few of our cellared stuff already 

Laura


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

After trying mango-ritas from bud light ,I'm having trouble drinking any regular traditional beer 
:lol:


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Ice cold PBR. In a can.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

CMR said:


> Ice cold PBR. In a can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ice cold Busch in a can here


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Bell's Two Hearted Ale.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Rhubarb wine from Will's Winery. A Michigan wine. I think at one time, wines were included in this forum until Steve went on this beer blitz.

L & O


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Montana Brewing Co Moose Drool Brown Ale, Round Barn Kolsch, and Leini's Summer Shandy (thinking summer...)
I have one tall boy Miller Lite in the classic can as well.

Just drank two Shock Tops at Outback with dinner.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Miller High Life for many years until recently. Now I have transitioned to Miller Lite. Not many I haven't had but can't say much for Old Milwaukee or Weidleman (sp?) unless the alternative is water from Florida.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Best tasting beer I've ever had it's called FREE BEER. Lmao


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Muskyrush (Jan 13, 2013)

Tried miller fortune today, gonna always have these in my fridge now.


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

Perrin Lager


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Gnarf said:


> Perrin Lager


love the beers ive had from Perrin. cant wait to see there stuff in distribution so i can get it more often.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Meijer had a good sale on Guiness a few weeks ago so I finished a few of those off this weekend. I also picked up some Oberon last week, honestly I was not impressed at all. It had no taste. Maybe I got a bad batch. I still have two Hopslam's left in the fridge but those will be saved for 6am on the opener of trout season.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Lately I've had vivant`s plow horse, shorts goodnight bodacious,and some 2011 expedition stout(still have about a case and a half) I still have 2 750s of bba 9000 batch. I was surprised by how good liberty streets majesty was. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Left Hand - Nitro Stout


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Watching the game....drinkin' a beer... Heady Topper. YUM !
100 point rated, world class beer, NICELY balanced. Weird drinking it out of the can, but it IS really better than when you taste it poured in a specialty glass...
GO TIGERS !!!!
D and L


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

D and L said:


> View attachment 60845
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heady Topper is great stuff although i think i prefer it in a glass rather than the can. you just cant smell all that great hop aroma from the can. its surely one of the best canned beers out there though. great for a day on the lake or golf course.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


> Heady Topper is great stuff although i think i prefer it in a glass rather than the can. you just cant smell all that great hop aroma from the can. its surely one of the best canned beers out there though. great for a day on the lake or golf course.


:corkysm55 ! AHHHH, Pliney the Elder, another world class beer! That too, is a perfect example of a superbly balanced IPA. 

Meanwhile, yeah, you definitely don't get the full nose out of the can with Heady but in the glass, it takes on a little "too much" carbonation ? IDK, it seemed a little smoother~ velvety "glugging" it out of the can than out of the glass. :chillin: 
Meanwhile, Way to go Tigers !

Best regards, Laura


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Bout to slam a natty daddy haha. It's sad but it's true. I'm usually drinking a wee heavy or a trippel.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Gnarf said:


> Perrin Lager


Sustanator?

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


>


What did you think of Sarsaparilla 666 ? We have some in the cellar and it's just not my cup of tea.... hoping to trade it for something interesting.

BB Plead The Fifth ROCKS though! The 13th Anniversary Ale was a pleasant surprise too.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

First time trying this one. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

This one was good

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Shock Top Chocolate Wheat

http://www.shocktopbeer.com/s/index.php/our-beers/chocolate-wheat/


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Oppermanns Bourbon Barrel Plead the 5th. special small release of Dark Horse Plead the 5th aged for 20 months in Elijah Craig 12 year and Eagle Rare 10 year barrels and then blended. this stuff is really nice.


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Lord I need to get out more!!! I love different beers but haven't even seen some of the stuff posted... makes my Sam Adams Noble Pils Im drinking seem a bit boring LMFAO

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Black an d Tan....


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Brought a few beers back from my trip to Seattle last week. They're not Seattle beers, but they can't be found in Michigan (or in the case of Stone, generally I can't find it fresh enough to be worthwhile).


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Duckman Racing said:


> Brought a few beers back from my trip to Seattle last week. They're not Seattle beers, but they can't be found in Michigan (or in the case of Stone, generally I can't find it fresh enough to be worthwhile).


great stuff there. that Sucaba is a world class beer. one of the best barleywines in the world for sure. the 17th anny from them is great as well. also gotta love the Sculpin.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

FieldWalker said:


> Left Hand - Nitro Stout


Oooh, that's a good one! The mistake I made was buying only one sixer when I had the chance!

I just finished up with some Bitch Creek ESB from Idaho - ok, not terrific. Nearly time to start with summer wheats - yeah, a hot grill and a cold wheat beer sounds great!


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

dt7 said:


> Good Lord I need to get out more!!! I love different beers but haven't even seen some of the stuff posted... makes my Sam Adams Noble Pils Im drinking seem a bit boring LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nothing wrong with a Noble pils!
Heady topper and Pliny the elder are a pretty hard act to follow, but I have two really really good ones in the fridge right now. Great Lakes Chillwave and lagunitas undercover investigation shutdown ale. I'd put these two up against most. Now I just wish Lagunitas would make Sucks year round. Almost forgot, had two bombers of stone enjoy by 4/20 on the river this weekend. Really good!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

twohand said:


> Nothing wrong with a Noble pils!
> Heady topper and Pliny the elder are a pretty hard act to follow, but I have two really really good ones in the fridge right now. Great Lakes Chillwave and lagunitas undercover investigation shutdown ale. I'd put these two up against most. Now I just wish Lagunitas would make Sucks year round.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Would you put them up against KBS? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

redneckman said:


> Would you put them up against KBS?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tough to compare a double IPA to a stout. And I haven't had a kbs. Never been a fan of stouts. I will say if you see the chillwave pick it up and give it a try. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

Cobains double dark IPA - walldorff brewpub, Hastings, mi 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been starting to like Tri City Brewery's Helles Half Mile. 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

twohand said:


> Nothing wrong with a Noble pils!
> Heady topper and Pliny the elder are a pretty hard act to follow, but I have two really really good ones in the fridge right now. Great Lakes Chillwave and lagunitas undercover investigation shutdown ale. I'd put these two up against most. Now I just wish Lagunitas would make Sucks year round. Almost forgot, had two bombers of stone enjoy by 4/20 on the river this weekend. Really good!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Twohand, GREAT NEWS! Sucks is going to be available year round in a 32 ounce bottle. They will continue with the limited release of the 12 ounces, 6 packs. Not sure when they will start distro though. 
Also, CHILLWAVE (formerly known as Alchemy Hour ) IS a great beer. Really under the radar in beer circles. 

Another nice beer to try is Hop in Yer Rye from Saugatuck Brewery. It is an Imperial Rye IPA and was a pleasant surprise. 

D and L


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

That is great news! Although 32 oz of sucks could get me in trouble!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Giant slayer. Not too bad. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Had a Train Wreck the other night. Brew in Mt. Pleasant. 8.2% Are some other micro-brews that high of alcohol content ?

L & O


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Had a Train Wreck the other night. Brew in Mt. Pleasant. 8.2% Are some other micro-brews that high of alcohol content ?
> 
> L & O


KBS is 11.2% Giant slayer I posted above is 9%. I have had a barrel aged beer that was 14% if I remember correctly. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

High 5 imperial ipa at original gravity in Milan. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grouseguy (Sep 27, 2008)

Had a mad hatter... Now on to some dragons milk for the game. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Grouseguy said:


> Had a mad hatter... Now on to some dragons milk for the game.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Can't go wrong with some dragon's milk.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

redneckman said:


> KBS is 11.2% Giant slayer I posted above is 9%. I have had a barrel aged beer that was 14% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow, I guess I haven't kept up this information. I remember what a big deal it was for us in the 60's to go to Ohio to drink 3.2 beer. I think we just had to be 18. Maybe it was 19 or 20, can't remember now.

L & O


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

If not a hoppy homebewed IPA, it's a FRESH Stone Ruination. Fabulous, fabulous beer.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Shipwreck porter while I make some pot calls

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Shipwreck porter while I make some pot calls
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


good stuff, love the Barrel Aged Cereal Killer also.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

FishMichv2 said:


>


Did you pick this up recently or was it leftover from a different time?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> good stuff, love the Barrel Aged Cereal Killer also.


Yeah the barrel aged cereal killer is fantastic. I still have a bottle or two hid away for later. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Waz_51 said:


> Did you pick this up recently or was it leftover from a different time?


i always have some of this on hand for when the time is right. im down to 3 bottles right now though so ill probably end up setting up a trade for some more to get me through til the next release. by the way the picture isnt mine, i didnt feel like taking my own pic and posting it.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


> i always have some of this on hand for when the time is right. im down to 3 bottles right now though so ill probably end up setting up a trade for some more to get me through til the next release. by the way the picture isnt mine, i didnt feel like taking my own pic and posting it.


I'm not a big enough coffee fan to trade for BCBCS, but I do have a couple trades underway for some BCBS, BCB BarleyWine, and a Backyard Rye, along with some other goodies. Cost me a fair amount of Black Note, and a little KBS, but I can't wait to try them.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Picked up a 4 pack of Hop Rocket the other day. $4/bottle. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Duckman Racing said:


> I'm not a big enough coffee fan to trade for BCBCS, but I do have a couple trades underway for some BCBS, BCB BarleyWine, and a Backyard Rye, along with some other goodies. Cost me a fair amount of Black Note, and a little KBS, but I can't wait to try them.


good stuff, hope someone didnt squeeze too much out of you but those are all good trades as long as the ratios are ok. i personally prefer Black Note over them all but not much separates any of them. im sure you will enjoy them all.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Hope it's good. Looks delicious.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Hope it's good. Looks delicious.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Curmudgeon is great highly recommend putting some down for a year. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Curmudgeon is great highly recommend putting some down for a year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A few sips in and very pleased.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RangerCrew (Oct 1, 2010)

I currently have 2 on tap, one is a IPA and the other is a Mango Habanero(wheat style) I came across this recipe and it sounded very interesting. It actually turned out very good, it has a slight smell/taste of mango with just the slightest bit of heat after taking a drink. The more I have of it the more I like it


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

cracked open one of these for the Wings game.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

organized some of my beer today and thought a picture would be cool. roughly 40 bottles are not pictured...


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Mephistopheles 2010 wow is all I can say. Hot as hell but still tasty

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Currently enjoying a Maduro from Cigar City.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh yeah! A darker german lager. Only ingredients water, malt and hops. 
One of the advantages of living here. 
Im sure gonna miss the purity of crisp tastes.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

And another dark one. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FishMichv2 said:


> cracked open one of these for the Wings game.


Mmmmmmm. Enjoying a 2014 KBS as I type.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Not drinking one right now, but I can't wait to try it. Acquired it through a beer trade. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My beagle loved the KBS leftovers. Lol!

Sipping a Sam Adams Imperial Double Bock now.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> My beagle loved the KBS leftovers. Lol!
> 
> Sipping a Sam Adams Imperial Double Bock now.


Apparently, your beagle has better taste than you do!  :beer:


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Not drinking one right now, but I can't wait to try it. Acquired it through a beer trade.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


the best of all the michigan barrel aged stouts in my opinion. enjoy.

and watch out for that wax. its the toughest wax ive ever had to remove from a bottle.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Dan and I and few friends indulged last night. Whew ! 
That's Dan in the mirror BTW. YUM ! Had some Founders Devil Dancer too. Wow.









Nice stuff, but BB Plead the Fifth blows KBS away. 

BTW: Will trade KBS for Black Note anytime....We have KBS 2013 and 2014, plus other goodies. Looking for a 4 pack of Bell's Black Note.
Contact us if interested. 
Laura


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

couple pretty good hauls over the last week. the first picture is from the Shorts anniversary party and some other stops in northern Michigan. the second shot is from a recent trade. had some of the Stache Bender last night, holy fantastic palate crushing IPA.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

D and L said:


> Dan and I and few friends indulged last night. Whew !
> That's Dan in the mirror BTW. YUM ! Had some Founders Devil Dancer too. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 62566
> ...


i try not to say BBPT5 blows KBS away but it is certainly better. i got way more Black Note this year than i did KBS so i might be willing to part with a couple bottles. really only interested in 2014.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone ever try this?
I know we all like to support Michigan but my job takes me out of town quite a bit and I love to try local beers when I'm out. This stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Leinenkugel's Canoe Paddler right now with dinner. FM


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Outstanding!

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Aubrey's in Dexter has All Day on tap sooooo good!!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jiggin is livin said:


> Anyone ever try this?
> I know we all like to support Michigan but my job takes me out of town quite a bit and I love to try local beers when I'm out. This stuff is amazing!!


yeah this stuff is pretty good. way better than i expected it to be when i picked some up a while back.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

had one of these yesterday, Blind Pig is Pliny the Elders little brother basically. regular IPA rather than a double.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

joe c. said:


> Aubrey's in Dexter has All Day on tap sooooo good!!


yeah very good stuff, really glad they put it in cans now. makes it a great boat beer. two hearted coming in cans this week also.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


these are very very good, i just wish they werent so damn expensive.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

my most recent trade makes me happy. 2 bottles of 2014 Dark Lord and one bottle of 2014 Dark Lord aged in Portuguese Brandy Barrels. bottle number 122 of 608.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Coors light 18-24 at a time!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Very refreshing

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Very refreshing
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


that is a great one and i really enjoy most things from them. im a big fan of most farmhouse/wild ale/sour ale beer. 

went with one of the greats tonight...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Had a 7 yr old bottle of DH 3 Guys off the Scale the other night. Perfectly aged in my cellar and tasted amazing. No off oxidation type flavors and still some decent carbonation given the style and age. I have two more of that vintage and one bottle left from the '04 batch.

I chose the 7 yr bottle because it was the night before I got married to a woman I've been with for 7 years. I'll save the older stuff for when the baby comes.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

After participating in our Red Day, had a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Ice cold 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


> i try not to say BBPT5 blows KBS away but it is certainly better. i got way more Black Note this year than i did KBS so i might be willing to part with a couple bottles. really only interested in 2014.


Sorry for the delay in getting back with you FishMich ! That sounds great .
PM is on it's way....



Meanwhile, sipping on a Star Chicken Shotgun...nice IPA. 
Picked up some other goodies too.. Molotov Cocktail is a BIG sweet/malty/hoppy and over the top IPA that will blow you away if you like the style. 
Great Lakes Brewery Lake Erie Monster just hit the shelves. Their Chillwave (to us) is better but this is a nice beer to try. 
Paranoia by Odd Sides was a pleasant surprise. Reminds me of Brown Shugga'.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Bourbon Barrel Aged Jones Dog


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Gulo Gulo India pale lager. Darn drinkable and I'm not a big lager fan. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

It was pretty good, went well with my Havana cigar

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

FishMichv2 said:


>


That looks good

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

OMG! Had a blast walleye fishing again today on the Detroit River and thought I would throw up a fish pic along with the 'beer shot'. :chillin:

First pass, 9 eyes in 15 minutes. Fished for a few more hours on a BEAUTIFUL day and lost count on how many we C&R'd. 25 + ???. It was crazy, crazy. Double headers... drop in, jig once and fish on.... AWESOME AWESOME year on the D AND a great year for beer, too. 
Popped a Three Floyd's Dark Lord to cap off a wonderful day after the fish were all cleaned : > ) Dark Lord was ....Meh....gagging'ly sweet and almost a drain pour for me.... Walleye.... YUM.

Laura


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

not drinking one right now but soon. only two are mine though.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Whoa, what would it take to get one of those ? Have you ever tasted it? 

Meanwhile, pm sent....
Laura


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

D and L said:


> Whoa, what would it take to get one of those ? Have you ever tasted it?
> 
> Meanwhile, pm sent....
> Laura


only two are mine. not sure im going to trade one but if i do it will take something pretty big. a buddy is going to open one today.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i should add that if you drive to Bells right now there are probably still some left in the cooler.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Interested to hear what you think of the BB Cherry Stout, FishMich. We were not wild about the Cherry Stout ...

Meanwhile, sounds like they released it just like Black Note.....quietly... 

I am still smarting that we missed out on the Black Note release. We don't facebook, twitter, tweet, ect so we are never in the loop for the good stuff.
M-S is our only social stuff and we love it. :chillin:

Laura


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

The bba cherry stout is darn good. Had it on draft the last 2 year's. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Went to arcadias New brewery in kzoo tonight. Had a deliverance, hopmouth, and a bcraft

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

D and L said:


> Interested to hear what you think of the BB Cherry Stout, FishMich. We were not wild about the Cherry Stout ...
> 
> Meanwhile, sounds like they released it just like Black Note.....quietly...
> 
> ...


these bottles are from Oct 2012 that they are just now releasing. really effin good beer. good enough that if they are still in store on tuesday then i will make the 5 hour round trip to buy two more bottles.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Went to arcadias New brewery in kzoo tonight. Had a deliverance, hopmouth, and a bcraft
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


all very good brews. deliverance was pretty boozy but still good.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Shorts Anniversary Ale


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker83 said:


> Shorts Anniversary Ale


love that beer. very different but tasty.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> love that beer. very different but tasty.


First time drinking this one, and I really like it! Not sure I have ever drank a 10%+ ABV beer where the alcohol was better hidden than this one. If I have any complaint it would be that the carbonation is a little flat.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Tracker83 said:


> First time drinking this one, and I really like it! Not sure I have ever drank a 10%+ ABV beer where the alcohol was better hidden than this one. If I have any complaint it would be that the carbonation is a little flat.


I might have to give that one a try. I have yet to find anything from shorts that I like. Everything I've tried so far tasted like someone ground up some flowers and mashed it with their feet. Not to say anything bad about the brewery I just might not have the right taste for it. My uncle LOVES them. 

I recently discovered bourbon barrels and have been obsessed ever since. I love the smooth mellow taste with a lot of flavor at the finish. They are pretty high ABV yet which I was in same boat as you. Like I said I want to try them all now!!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jiggin is livin said:


> I might have to give that one a try. I have yet to find anything from shorts that I like. Everything I've tried so far tasted like someone ground up some flowers and mashed it with their feet. Not to say anything bad about the brewery I just might not have the right taste for it. My uncle LOVES them.
> 
> I recently discovered bourbon barrels and have been obsessed ever since. I love the smooth mellow taste with a lot of flavor at the finish. They are pretty high ABV yet which I was in same boat as you. Like I said I want to try them all now!!


keep an eye on local taplists for some of Shorts bourbon barrel beers. they make some of the best but they dont bottle any, just kegs.

shorts makes a VERY wide variety of beers. some of them are quite unusual but they make something for everyone. what styles of beer do you like? im sure i can make a good suggestion.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

As far as major brews I love Becks Heineken Stella is ok. I drink pbr or Busch in quantity. But I love quality also. I tend to like lagers and ales. Never really tried meads. I've only had a few stouts and I really liked a couple but can't remember the name. I'm not an IPA fan but I do love some two hearted. So I'm relatively inexperienced but I'll try anything once lol. Problem is I can't ever remember what they were. My all time favorite was when I used to frequent Pittsburg for work. There was a bar that had Kasteel triple on tap. Something like 14% abv and brewed with champagne hops. It was amazing. I should order some online. Pittsburg was the only place I ever should find it in the store. Oh yuengling is good for a major brew. Their black and tans are my girls favorite


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

She drinks some weird beer lol. When we first met she was all Miller lite. Then she got used to pbr and bud light and whatever we had. She thought kilians was rough back in the day. That's what we both get out to dinner now. Or blue moon. She loves stouts and dark beer now. Kinda funny but she blames me haha


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Keweenaw Brewings Widow Makers Black Ale.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

zfishman said:


> Keweenaw Brewings Widow Makers Black Ale.


Never tried that. But my girl LOVES it


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

some bourbon barrel aged goodness.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Had some draft expedition stout with dinner last night at the Woodshop in Clarkston.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Had some draft expedition stout with dinner last night at the Woodshop in Clarkston.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


hell yeah. that would go awesome with their spare ribs or their rib eye or really anything they make i suppose.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Its a german "Kellerbier" a cellar beer. All natural, gmo free, only hops, malt, yeast and water. 
Life is good.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Currently in Vancouver BC.


Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

love me some New Glarus. probably my favorite brewery outside of Michigan. Very cool brewery out there if anyone is ever in the area its worth checking out.


Ranger Ray said:


>


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

My absolute favorite beer!


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Steamworks firewalker smoked porter. Honestly I usually hate smoked beers but this one was darn tasty. Views not bad either. 









Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Celebrating being back in Michigan 2012 third coast old ale and a 2012 curmudgeon 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Does it have to be beer?.....lol.....I changed up for the evening from my typical Short's Bellaire Brown but never stray too far from the Petoskey area for my libations and switched to Mackinaw Trails Blackberry wine frozen into a slush.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Does it have to be beer?.....lol.....I changed up for the evening from my typical Short's Bellaire Brown but never stray too far from the Petoskey area for my libations and switched to Mackinaw Trails Blackberry wine frozen into a slush.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would rather you share a Michigan based wine than share about a bud light or miller you just drank.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I just finished my last Hopslam. I have been saving for something special and today I just passed a difficult insurance exam so it got cracked.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I just finished my last Hopslam. I have been saving for something special and today I just passed a difficult insurance exam so it got cracked.


Great! I have one black note and I plan on saving it for my birthday. That is unless I win the lottery or something. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice refreshing summer beer.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Mm mm old beer









Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

today was my first Fathers Day as a dad and just over a year away from my step dad(and best friend) passing away. very emotional day for me but family and friends made it great. spent the morning with the family at the park and at my favorite place for drink/food. spent the afternoon sharing some great beer with friends and family and the evening back with the wife and daughter. daughters first time on the boat.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Goose Island, Matilda

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Drinking Motor City Brewing Ghettoblaster. Yum.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm a little disappointed in this beer.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow! Best IPA of any kind I have ever had!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Waz_51 said:


> How was that?



I had one of these last night. Definitely nailed the strawberry shortcake taste. It was a little too sweet for my liking though. Gave half of it to the girlfriend to finish


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> How was that?


It was good. Not an overwhelming sweet taste. I gave it 3.5 stars on untappd. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The bringer of war!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

New Glarus kills it again...


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Wild heaven civilization. A Georgia breweries English barlywine with lemons, tart cherries, and cranberries. Its pretty darn tasty the fruit addition makes it taste much like a sour and at 12% its got some oomph. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Wood chuck Amber cider


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Every beer I've ever had from Short's was either way to fruity or tasted like I was chewing on a dandelion. But that Mars one looks interesting... Bell's is a much better brewery for my taste anyway.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> Every beer I've ever had from Short's was either way to fruity or tasted like I was chewing on a dandelion. But that Mars one looks interesting... Bell's is a much better brewery for my taste anyway.


Humalupalicious, I think that's a Shorts. Have you tried that one? 

Another I like Modus hoperandi.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Kennybks said:


> Humalupalicious, I think that's a Shorts. Have you tried that one?
> 
> Another I like Modus hoperandi.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I don't believe I have. I've tried a few (can't remember the names right now, I'd have to see the bottles) but I've had a few from buddies also. Never really liked one that I remember. I hear from a lot of people that they have great beer. Maybe I should try a few more. It's possible I just had the one's I don't care much for.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

New Belgium Love Blackberry Whiskey Barrel


Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Brewery Vivant Farmhand Ale


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Nightcap

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Didn't like the beehive tripel as much as I thought I would. Wouldn't get it again.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

brought these with me to Holland/Macatawa this weekend.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Had some latitude 42 poppin pils bohemian pilsner at Sweetwater in grand blanc tonight. I think I could drink a keg of that stuff. Reminds me of paulener pilsner from a can. Wish I could find some of that.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Ridiculous quantities of barrel aged beers at furry for a feast at witches hat.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Not Michigan beer but holy crap! This is my dream beer.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Lagunitas Lil Sumpin Extra. Awesome!!!


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Now a Hellion by North Peak. Meh...


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Icehouse for me tonight!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'll had some Moose Jaw Brown earlier tonight at Moose Jaw Junction east of Cross Village and west of Levering, it was a nice dark but not a stout, brown.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

This thread reminded me, there's a new micro brewery if you passing by grayling. At the south end by the motels. It name is "dead bear" 

No review yet .


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I picked up some Hofbrau Oktoberfest for tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I picked up some Hofbrau Oktoberfest for tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


We had some too. Make sure to drink it out of 1 liter glasses! 
And dont forget the jaeger...


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


>


I was thinking about breaking one of those out myself. Best beer founders makes. I like kbs but backwoods bastard kills it.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Tonight's dinner!

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Not my usual style but darn tasty none the less and surprisingly hot at 11.3 and you don't really notice it.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Wooohooo! Catching walleye in the river and drinking Heady Topper. It does not get much better than that :chillin: 
Laura


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> I was thinking about breaking one of those out myself. Best beer founders makes. I like kbs but backwoods bastard kills it.


if you ever get a chance to try Wulver from Thirsty Dog you should grab some. its the only one of that style that comes close to Backwoods.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

D and L said:


> Wooohooo! Catching walleye in the river and drinking Heady Topper. It does not get much better than that :chillin:
> Laura
> View attachment 68980


2nd only to eating walleye and drinking HT?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Mmm deer camp


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I could drink a few of these without looking up to say hello

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Mmm deer camp


awesome! i think this is the first time ive been jealous since this thread started.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> awesome! i think this is the first time ive been jealous since this thread started.


2011 expedition, 2011 founders imperial stout , 2012 backwoods bastard, bba 9000 batch. Deer camp is good


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


>


aged expo is about as good as it gets. had some as far back as 6 years and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> yesterday afternoon on a snow removal break...


Love that stuff! Drank one yesterday myself.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had a backwoods on Saturday. Wish there would be more available.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Had a backwoods on Saturday. Wish there would be more available.


not sure how far you live from the brewery but you could always go grab a case for cheap from them. worth going for a good meal and something good on tap too. better than getting a few 4 packs that have been marked way up and more fun too.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> not sure how far you live from the brewery but you could always go grab a case for cheap from them. worth going for a good meal and something good on tap too. better than getting a few 4 packs that have been marked way up and more fun too.


Too far away. I will need to go to founders when I am back down that way though.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

3 Pairs of Legs Maple Porter from last years 4 Elf party. cannot wait til this years party and a restock of Bourbon Barrel Plead the 5th and other dark Horse goodness.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Found a 2011 bells java stout in my cellar. Darn tasty considering.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Drinking an alter spalter from shorts currently. Working on getting some backwoods bastard.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Drinking a Blackout Stout, good thing I stocked up yesterday


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Peanut butter porter from the B.O.B


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Beersgiving


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

2014 Bourbon County


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Annual thanksgiving deer camp


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

redneckman said:


>


nice haul!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

pop up ipa. Boulevard brewery.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Texas san antonio micro


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

my two daughters are bigger beer drinkers than I. lol whodathunk.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

At Bubbas in traverse city eating kale chips and drinking this delight.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> At Bubbas in traverse city eating kale chips and drinking this delight.


check out Rare Bird and Brewery Ferment while you are in town. both are must visits while you are here. also i know 7 Monks has some real gems on tap. might still have Bourbon County on.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker83 said:


> Epic Big Bad Baptist (batch #36). One of my favorites and this batch is fantastic!!!


yeah thats a very overlooked beer. people go nuts over KBS but then Big Bad Baptist just sits on the shelf. its crazy but its fine with me.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Milkshake at Twillegers in Laingsburg. Don't know who makes it. Just wanted to keep the thread going.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Breakfast stout from founders


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

last night i had a couple pours of KBS while waiting for CBS to go on tap. had two pours of CBS. amazing beer.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just had a chinese beer. Tsing Tao. A beer made out of hops, barley and RICE. Very nice beer. Im a friend of fresh and light tasting beers. Too bad i had to drive home or i would have had a couple more...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> I just had a chinese beer. Tsing Tao. A beer made out of hops, barley and RICE. Very nice beer. Im a friend of fresh and light tasting beers. Too bad i had to drive home or i would have had a couple more...


I like a flavorful beer once and a while. But their not for drinking. Not for me anyway. I have a similar taste to you I bet. I like something refreshing and tasty. Not choking me. Sapporo (sp?) Is very good also. Japanese I believe.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Short's Cup a Joe. My last one...


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Tracker83 said:


> Short's Cup a Joe. My last one...


I found it at a make your own 6pack place. Wish I would of bought just 6 of them!


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Now onto Clown Shoes - Extremely Angry Beast. I want to like this, but the rum barrel influence kind of dominates everything else.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> I like a flavorful beer once and a while. But their not for drinking. Not for me anyway. I have a similar taste to you I bet. I like something refreshing and tasty. Not choking me. Sapporo (sp?) Is very good also. Japanese I believe.


Im right there with ya. I really appreciate craftsmanship and flavor composition. But only once in a while. Craft beer for me is on the same line with a good burbon and a fine wine. Its a treat and something i reward myself with once in a while. On a more daily basis i appreciate jack daniels with vernors on ice, a cheap german riesling or a light and fresh lager. I aint no fancy guy...


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Im right there with ya. I really appreciate craftsmanship and flavor composition. But only once in a while. Craft beer for me is on the same line with a good burbon and a fine wine. Its a treat and something i reward myself with once in a while. On a more daily basis i appreciate jack daniels with vernors on ice, a cheap german riesling or a light and fresh lager. I aint no fancy guy...


Oh, man. This is like saying that you want flavor every now and then and the rest of the time you want something without any taste or flavor.

It is what we call our "quality beer" vs our "quantity beer". Two different animals but both have flavor and both should be good.

Here is one with "quality beer" flavor but at "quantity beer" prices.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Vanilla Java Porter from Atwater


----------



## Pikeslayer485 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm drinking the stone master of disguise. Pretty good beer. Not usually a fan of stone but I had to try it. Kinda of cool having stout flavor with an amber color.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Had a Jadis from Greenbush last night. Its a winter white ale and excellent!

Been drinking Sam Adams Cold Snap and Sam Adams Escape Route as well. Both are really good.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Tht master if disguise looks intriguing!

Went to a Six Point Tap Takeover last night. Had Bengali Tiger and Barrel Aged Otis. Both were solid beers. Bengali is an IPA but a bit lighter, would be perfect for the boat. Otis was also lighter, especially for a stout. But it had a kick of coconut taste that made up for the lack of body.


----------



## trapper ryan (Jan 24, 2013)

Plead the 5th one great beer.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sprechers 'Pipers', 'Scotch-Style Ale'. Brewed in Milwaukee, 8.3%. Time for a refill. Sorry for the sideways picture.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sourdough44 said:


> Sprechers 'Pipers', 'Scotch-Style Ale'. Brewed in Milwaukee, 8.3%. Time for a refill. Sorry for the sideways picture.


Scotch style ales...good brewing.

You could always rotate the photo 90 degrees and the bottle would be standing upright or completely upside down.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Good ol stand by. This is a tasty beer.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The family did Easter Sunday a week ago so we had dinner with some friends. The highlight of the afternoon was a sampler pack of 9 cans from Brewery Vivant. The box said the 9th can was a surprise and here it is....










A good brew with a thick heavy body of caramel and fruit flavor.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Monday afternoon our daughter brought the kids over for the afternoon. After taking the photo we split a glass of Chocolate Dobbelbock from Lucky Girl Brewery. This was a chocolate flavored bock lager. People who are not familiar with craft beers and are unwilling to stray from their macro brewed lagers will be comfortable with this beer. Price is right for those afternoons when the guys are stopping by.

The brewery also has an IPA with a mid-range alcohol content and looks like it is something I will have to add to my list of "session style IPA" brews to try.










+++++++


----------



## TonyP (Jul 18, 2006)

Soft DK... Good, but not at the same level as some of the other Evil Twin imperial stouts.


----------



## TonyP (Jul 18, 2006)

Safety Meeting


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Couple new ones for me.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Couple new ones for me.


Not sure if my pic went through so here it is again.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Griffin Claw El Rojo Red Ale


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I noticed that the oak aged hatter has mixed reviews but that's a damn good I.P.A at $5 for a 22. I will definitely be having it again.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

WHITE BEAR said:


> I noticed that the oak aged hatter has mixed reviews but that's a damn good I.P.A at $5 for a 22. I will definitely be having it again.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> I noticed that the oak aged hatter has mixed reviews but that's a damn good I.P.A at $5 for a 22. I will definitely be having it again.


i really think all of their 22oz offerings are worth the price of admission. quality brew at a very good price, especially their sour stuff.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Refreshing


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

We went and checked out the HopCat in Ann Arbor as well as Jolly Pumpkin, on Friday night. 

HopCat was great. Had the pork tenderloin sandwich that was about the size of my head and highly delicious as well:









Washed it down with an Oberon and then one from Brewery Vivant called The Big Red Coq. Not gonna lie I giggled like a 7 year old when the waitress repeated it. Ha. Delicious hop forward Amber ale with a fruity finish. I seriously hope this is bottled somewhere and I can find it. 

At JP I had a Fuego del Otoño, which is a solid autumn sour ale that's more tart than sour.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

The big red coq is canned can find it at meijer and Kroger.

Big fan of sours and JP makes some great ones but the seasonal ones are hit or miss for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

88luneke said:


> We went and checked out the HopCat in Ann Arbor as well as Jolly Pumpkin, on Friday night.
> 
> HopCat was great. Had the pork tenderloin sandwich that was about the size of my head and highly delicious as well:
> 
> ...


Big red coq is easy to get. Vivant only sells in 4 packs of cans (16 oz) the meijer by my house has some right now.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoulda clarified that I'm on the wrong side of the border...guess I'll take note of this and drive to Lambertville haha


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I love stores that have loose singles


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

This one's for the eight point that I killed in this spot a few years ago. My best deer to date.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Griffin Claw Grand Trunk Pilsner to wash down my fish tacos at the Ox in Oxford. Also had a Plead the Fifth.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Current beer list at the Ox.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

A growler of Double grenade black ipa from Detroit beer company. Pretty darn good.


----------



## jimski27 (Aug 24, 2014)

Latitude 42


----------



## humalupa (Jan 9, 2010)

Delicious!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

this picture is awful but i put everything away before i realized that so oh well. the ones in the front came in on a trade. drank the French Toast Wake n Bake last night with the wife, amazing stuff. almost as good as CBS even though its not barrel aged.








Sante Adairius West Ashley
Logsdon Peche n Brett
Upright Fantasia
De Garde Imperial Boysenberry
Terrapin French Toast Wake n Bake
Hair of the Dog Cherry Adam from the Wood
RR Pliny the Elder
Modern Times stuff & Anderson Valley Gose

i also picked up some awesome Michigan goodies...
Leelenau Brewing Good Harbor Golden x4
New Holland Incorrigible x2
Blushing Monk x2


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Got a four pack of these for this evening. It's got great reviews so I hope it lives up. It's definitely one of my favorite styles so......


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd recommend this.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i stumbled onto a little hidden treasure here today. these are 2002. ill report back on how it has held up. i had some 2009 last year that was incredible but i have a feeling these might be a little oxidized.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you "stumble" on to those? I'd have to say you're correct on them being oxidized though. Surprised the 2009 held up for you.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I would think they would be ok. Bells rank they have unlimited shelf life. A 16 year old bottle won a gold medal in the aged beer category.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> i stumbled onto a little hidden treasure here today. these are 2002. ill report back on how it has held up. i had some 2009 last year that was incredible but i have a feeling these might be a little oxidized.


You are a lucky man as I'm sure you are aware. If they were on a store shelf you never quite know what they will be at this point. As you know light doesn't do good things. But expedition might be the best beer made for aging, I know it's my favorite. After 3 years it's liquid gold. Oldest I've had was about 10.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> You are a lucky man as I'm sure you are aware. If they were on a store shelf you never quite know what they will be at this point. As you know light doesn't do good things. But expedition might be the best beer made for aging, I know it's my favorite. After 3 years it's liquid gold. Oldest I've had was about 10.


i was having a conversation with a store owner and it came up that he had some old stuff that was put away in the cooler. he had a lot of stuff but these caught my attention and since i have a large amount of beer that cant be found in Michigan i offered up a trade. 

i dont normally buy into karma but i will say that i returned a wallet/checkbook that i found to someone about a half hour before this happened.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> How do you "stumble" on to those? I'd have to say you're correct on them being oxidized though. Surprised the 2009 held up for you.


expedition is about as good as it gets for aging in regards to stouts. 5-6 years old is pretty great stuff if it is stored correctly. i rarely drink any unless its a year or two old at least.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> expedition is about as good as it gets for aging in regards to stouts. 5-6 years old is pretty great stuff if it is stored correctly. i rarely drink any unless its a year or two old at least.


I always tell people if you drink it before it's a year old you ruined it and you really need to wait at least 2.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I ended up with a sixer of Bell's Saturn. I cracked one on Friday night and it was good, very bourbon forward, but it needs a couple years in the cellar.

Has anyone tried Mangalitsa Pig Porter by Right Brain? Its brewed with smoked pig parts...not bacon...pig parts. I'm getting some tomorrow.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> I ended up with a sixer of Bell's Saturn. I cracked one on Friday night and it was good, very bourbon forward, but it needs a couple years in the cellar.
> 
> Has anyone tried Mangalitsa Pig Porter by Right Brain? Its brewed with smoked pig parts...not bacon...pig parts. I'm getting some tomorrow.


im not a fan of it. ive had some outstanding beers brewed with bacon but whatever they do with this beer isnt good. maybe ill swing over there and try it again this year to see if its different or if ive changed my mind.


----------



## goldentrout44 (Oct 7, 2012)

SSSSOOOOO Good


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

so aside from there being no carbonation, this is pretty nice. im letting it warm up right now to see where it goes. 2002 Expedition.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

???


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a couple new ones tonight. North Peak Vicious and a Brew Kettle White Rajah. Both were pretty good, North Peak had a lot of flavor to it. 

I kept hearing how great White Rajah was and that it was better than Two Hearted. Yea, it's good. But not better than Two Hearted. Still a solid brew though!

Also had a buddy grab me a 6 of Saturn from Bell's. Four to five of those puppies will be saved for a year or two.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Evil twin molotov cocktail


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got to Boston and I'm here for a week the hotel is right by harpoon so I picked up a very fresh 4 pack of leviathan. Pretty good


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Michigan Hatter going down easy







[/IMG]


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Right Brain smooth operator excellent common style cream ale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Just got to Boston and I'm here for a week the hotel is right by harpoon so I picked up a very fresh 4 pack of leviathan. Pretty good



Leviathan is a great imperial IPA jus be careful more than a couple bottles put a hurtin on you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

One of my favorite styles. I really liked their Baltic Porter so I decided to give this a try. Results to follow. 11.1 abv


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


>


Looks tasty. I like their double rice IPA. I remember you recommending wulvers to me. Beer World in O ville has some again.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

The only actual north American trappist.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

The Really Old Brown Dog Ale was very good. It was not overly boozy for having a high abv. Not too funky either like some other old ales I've tried.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Milkshake stout from Rochester Mills


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Harpoon. Rusty's red bourbon barrel aged


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Jolly pumpkin LA Roja Du Kriek. Most amazing sour


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Jolly pumpkin LA Roja Du Kriek. Most amazing sour


best beer they have ever done in my opinion.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Troegs brewery. Probably the only reason to go to hershey, pa


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Got some beer on my trip


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Got some beer on my trip


thats how its done.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Lake Ann Brewing finally opened this week! Great little place with some solid offerings along with some guest cider/mead/wine taps. Grab some awesome food at The Stone Oven next door and bring it over to have with your beer.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Went to TC over the weekend and enjoyed SEVERAL beers. 

Jolly Pumpkin La Roja du Kriek was outstanding. 

Went to Mackinaw Brew Co and was disappointed with just about everything we had whether it was food or beer. 

Shorts, per usual left us happy as can be. OctoRock, Five In One, Happy Remedies, Hopstache, Shorts Shandy: none of them disappointed. Although Five in one had a lot going on.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Went to TC over the weekend and enjoyed SEVERAL beers.
> 
> Jolly Pumpkin La Roja du Kriek was outstanding.
> 
> ...


Mackinaw is not good. food is usually decent but beer is always bad. JP and Shorts are always winners. also consider Brewery Ferment, The Workshop, The Filling Station, Hop Lot, Lake Ann Brewing, Terra Firma, and Stormcloud next time you are around. Also 7 Monks even though it isnt a brewery it is the best taproom in Michigan and has some killer food as well.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Local place here had a rhubarb ale this weekend, outstanding! His maple oat stout is off the hook too.. he doesn't bottle,and the only people who can get growlers filled are his mug club members. He brews all of his beer over a wood fire, supposed to be one of only two in the country from what I've heard.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, FishMich! 

While we were up there, a buddy of mine delivered a 6-pack of Uranus. Finally got to crack one open last night and I was expecting a little more than what I got. It's a good beer for sure, just not a ton of flavor to me.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Summer treat! I'm really liking the offerings from smuttynose.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Just found this thread. In TC- workshop is my #1 stop. Good beers with even better food. Live in BC and Tri-City is my go to stop. Since its summer, becoming a once a week stop and can't leave without a six or growler fill. Am hooked on their Vienna Lager but think they are up to 20 beers on tap. And just released their Loons Summer -one of the best beers with fish and using to make beer batter.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Maine beer company MO pale ale. Really, really good.
Really it's ridiculously good. I usually find regular pale ales to be boring and tasteless but this is pretty awesome.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Bell's amber. When I first started getting craft beer it was ambers I drank. Haven't had one in a long time, pretty good!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

So I'm looking in to a stellar mix for a buddy for the night before his wedding. 

I'm considering bringing a fruity beer and a BA stout or a non-BA stout and mixing them. 

Now I've heard great things about Rubeaus and KBS, but was wondering what else everyone has done...

I'm thinking the same combo, or subbing in another fruity beer, like a Strawberry Short's Cake, or even other BA beers... 

Thoughts?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> So I'm looking in to a stellar mix for a buddy for the night before his wedding.
> 
> I'm considering bringing a fruity beer and a BA stout or a non-BA stout and mixing them.
> 
> ...


Rubeaus mixed with Bourbon County is pretty damn good. also try splitting a vanilla bean and adding that to it. if you have a resealable bottle like a swingtop then id suggest putting a couple vanilla beans in there with some Bourbon County for a couple days and enjoy. KBS mixes are good too but the coffee doesnt always go with everything. great things can be done with a french press as well if you have one.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Had a couple of these over the weekend. Pretty darn good.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Not drinking this right now obviously but we had some of the beers from the tahquamenon falls brewery over the weekend while camping up there. None of them were good. Tasted like beer I've made in a Mr Beer kit. We were up there last Labor Day and I remember the beer being a little bit better then. ?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> Rubeaus mixed with Bourbon County is pretty damn good. also try splitting a vanilla bean and adding that to it. if you have a resealable bottle like a swingtop then id suggest putting a couple vanilla beans in there with some Bourbon County for a couple days and enjoy. KBS mixes are good too but the coffee doesnt always go with everything. great things can be done with a french press as well if you have one.


Wish I had a BC to mix with, that sounds pretty good!

Would Expedition or BBPt5 be better options than KBS?


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

pilatusbahn said:


> Just found this thread. In TC- workshop is my #1 stop. Good beers with even better food. Live in BC and Tri-City is my go to stop. Since its summer, becoming a once a week stop and can't leave without a six or growler fill. Am hooked on their Vienna Lager but think they are up to 20 beers on tap. And just released their Loons Summer -one of the best beers with fish and using to make beer batter.


Love their Vienna!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Wish I had a BC to mix with, that sounds pretty good!
> 
> Would Expedition or BBPt5 be better options than KBS?


ive done BBPT5 with Vanilla beans and it was decent, ive never done any beer blends with it though. best bet would probably do a small mix to try it before you wasted a whole bottle. Expedition would likely be pretty good. ive never done anything with Expedition but ive had some variants at the taproom that were silly good. 

i think BC works best because its a fairly strong tasting beer and the addition mellow it out a little. thats why the variants they release each year are so friggin good.

also there is one i forgot with KBS. get yourself some Blis Maple syrup and make you some CBS.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Not bad!


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

TriCity just tapped their Hefeweizen....its as close to beers when I was in Germany. Then made a pitcher of lemonade. 2/3 Hefe, 1/3 lemonade, add a few ice cubes and its the best Raddler (shandy) ever!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Drinking my last 2013 barrel aged plead the 5th from dark horse. I'm both very sad and very happy all at once.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Shorts Yosemite Scooter


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

redneckman said:


> Drinking my last 2013 barrel aged plead the 5th from dark horse. I'm both very sad and very happy all at once.


Understandably


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Drinking my last 2013 barrel aged plead the 5th from dark horse. I'm both very sad and very happy all at once.


Dec. 12th is the release date for the 2015 batch. im trying to make mine last as best i can. ive been pretty good at it the last couple years. I have one 2012, four 2013, and i think seven 2014 remaining. i will be at the party loading up on my two cases again this year as it is my favorite of the Michigan barrel aged brews and the event is a damn good time. the bottle share while waiting in line overnight is worth the trip alone.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Zombie killer mead, and 2014 KBS (last one) for my birthday today.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Since moving to Cheboygan I've acquired a taste for Lighthouse Amber. My evenings are now spent over looking the Lake with a couple of growlers on hand. My neighbor is also retired so it's either his deck or mine.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ranger Ray said:


> Had a couple of these over the weekend. Pretty darn good.


I'm really surprised this isn't all over this thread. That stuff is AMAZING! It is like the fastest selling stuff I've ever seen. Everywhere I look they say it gets shipped in and they are sold out just as fast. A root beer float you can catch a buzz off isn't a bad thing any day of the week!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I've heard mixed reviews on the rootbeer. It sounds like people either love it or hate it.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on the rootbeer. It sounds like people either love it or hate it.


I can see if they don't like root beer. It tastes just like it. A bit of an after taste but not much. It's worth a try if you don't hate root beer!


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.aperfectpint.net/blog.ph...-beer-my-strange-visit-to-small-town-brewery/


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

This weekend was Arcadia Ales Angler's Ale, New Holland's White Hatter and All Day IPA. Wanted to try New Holland's Sundog, but out of stock.


----------



## catcherman69 (Mar 9, 2011)

Old Style is the best beer on this planet!!!!!


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Something new today.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Chiming in on 2 things. Big fan of the Grandads Root Beer from posts above. But 1 is enough. But even harder just to find it in stock at Meijer, Kroger or 2 party stores.
Topic #2 is Traveler Grapefruit Shandy. Very refreshing! Better than Leinenkugels. But again 1 or 2 and that's about it for my palette.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Staying at warren dunes state park so yesterday we hit tapestry and today we hit greenbush
Tapestry highlight was reactor w/ toasted coconut. Way better than I was expecting. Flat out good

Mulehead was really good at greenbush.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

This is a good wheat ale!


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Good stuff. Goes down easy.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Round Barn has fantastic wines and beers get better and better. Biggest surprise is their grape vodka - some if the smoothest around. Bottle has been a Christmas gift for my Dad 3 years running.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

pilatusbahn said:


> Round Barn has fantastic wines and beers get better and better. Biggest surprise is their grape vodka - some if the smoothest around. Bottle has been a Christmas gift for my Dad 3 years running.


I will have to look for the vodka. First I've heard of it.... I had a different six pack in my hand when I saw the Round Barn and thought I would try it. I'm glad I did!


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Had this one while I was in the Escanaba Monday. I believe this is made by Bell's.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Witches hat, rez gets smashed picked up a growler while I was at fury for a feast. That party is a darn good time.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Witches hat, rez gets smashed picked up a growler while I was at fury for a feast. That party is a darn good time.


you get yerself some Dragontraxx?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

been drinkin a lot of this lately, Blackrocks continues to impress.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> you get yerself some Dragontraxx?


Drank some, that stuff is fantastic everytime I have it. Didn't get any bottles though. (Meant to have my friend who's in the mug club get me some on Friday but she was busy)


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

No Mas said:


> Had this one while I was in the Escanaba Monday. I believe this is made by Bell's.


Bell's sister company. Not bad. Easy drinking for sure. Their back ale and lager are decent too.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Sitting at the Ox. Backwoods Bastard for me and Curmudgeon for wifey.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Perrin Black Ale and Great Lakes Octoberfest and some Irish nachos at the Oxford Tap.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Bells 30th Anniversary was amazing yesterday. i have never seen such a collection of amazing breweries in one place. started my day with a pour of Double Barrel Huna. Also had Abraxas, Barrel Aged Expedition, Double Two Hearted, and so many other great ones. Bells put on the best beer fest ive ever been to.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Fathead Spooky Tooth, best pumpkin beer yet


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> Bells 30th Anniversary was amazing yesterday. i have never seen such a collection of amazing breweries in one place. started my day with a pour of Double Barrel Huna. Also had Abraxas, Barrel Aged Expedition, Double Two Hearted, and so many other great ones. Bells put on the best beer fest ive ever been to.


I so wanted to go, just didn't make it happen.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I actually really like this beer, especially if I can get it draft. The cans are good too. I'm on the search for some of those to take camping this weekend.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Anything and everything made by Bells. Darkhorse is good too but i'm bias its brewed in my hometown


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

WHITE BEAR said:


> I actually really like this beer, especially if I can get it draft. The cans are good too. I'm on the search for some of those to take camping this weekend.


This is one of my favorite times to drink beer. Big fan of the Oktoberfest! My favorites are Tri City Brewery, Sam Adams, Shiner, then Leinenkugel.


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Tried some frankenmuth ipa69 good stuff. I'm new to the micro brewery world. Man it spoils you. Founders all day ipa session I enjoyed. Bells 2 hearted ale awesome


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Dox811 said:


> Anything and everything made by Bells. Darkhorse is good too but i'm bias its brewed in my hometown


ill be there in December to get my Bourbon Barrel Plead the 5th.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Finally found a six of this. I liked it. Been hitting the Sam Adams Oktoberfest hard though. Great time of year for beer drinkers!!!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> Finally found a six of this. I liked it. Been hitting the Sam Adams Oktoberfest hard though. Great time of year for beer drinkers!!!!


Sam Adams Octoberfest is better this year and I've bought about case so far, last year was a disappointment, they had to of changed the recipe for the better.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> Sam Adams Octoberfest is better this year and I've bought about case so far, last year was a disappointment, they had to of changed the recipe for the better.


I've had several Sam Adams Octoberfest this year and have enjoyed it. I recently had a 12 pack of Leiny's and thought last year was better. This years batch seems a little watered down. Would like to try something new this weekend.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I have not had it in a couple years now but Redwood Lodge in Grand Blanc makes a great Oktoberfest. At least they used to. They don't distribute though so you have to go there to get it. I think I'll go get myself a growler or two for an early birthday present to myself haha.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

In the last couple weeks:

Odd Side Ales Citra
Deschutes Brewing Inversion IPA
Deschutes Brewing Mirror Pond Pale Ale
Founders All Day IPA
Atwater Brewery Conniption Fit Double IPA
Shorts Sticky Icky Icky American IPA
Shorts Autumn Ale ESB


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Sleeman's Silver Creek Lager


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


>


Haha! I like it. I have not had too many pumpkin beers that were worth a ****.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Hit greenbush and cultivate today. I was impressed by cultivate.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

No Mas said:


> I've had several Sam Adams Octoberfest this year and have enjoyed it. I recently had a 12 pack of Leiny's and thought last year was better. This years batch seems a little watered down. Would like to try something new this weekend.


I had some Leinekugels Oktoberfest on draft last weekend. Excellent. Got a sixer last night and it was garbage.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I had some Leinekugels Oktoberfest on draft last weekend. Excellent. Got a sixer last night and it was garbage.


Try it in the can. I think it's closer in taste to draft than the bottles. I've been meaning to pick up a couple 12 packs of it before they're gone.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Milltown Java Porter from Paddle Hard. Very tasty in my opinion


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

The Rev. said:


> Milltown Java Porter from Paddle Hard. Very tasty in my opinion


Boomity boom!!! Love your avatar. My favorite movie.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Boomity boom!!! Love your avatar. My favorite movie.


Watch it every season


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Yuengling Octoberfest


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Founders breakfast stout. The baby on the label is gone! He left a note on the fridge to contact him.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

redneckman said:


> Founders breakfast stout. The baby on the label is gone! He left a note on the fridge to contact him.


Founder's Breakfast Stout is good, but you should try some Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. Not as much alcolhol content, but probably the best oatmeal stout I have ever tasted.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Founders Spectra Trifecta, mmmmmm........


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Scotty Karate


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Strutter was tempting. Anyone tried it?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Strutter was tempting. Anyone tried it?


I liked it.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I've long detested IPA's. With that said I've been talking IPA's with a few guys at work for a while (they love them). While out to dinner last night I decided to try one. I tried Founder's All Day IPA. Much to my surprise I loved it. Now I'm super excited to try more. I've always loved beers and wines and I like to try new and educate myself with the different types. 

I can't remember the types that I tried that I didn't like but I can say that I honestly look forward to finding more that I enjoy. 

I still love a bunch of PBR at deer camp or Busch lights on the river. Lol. Cheaper in bulk.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

What should I look for with an IPA? That maybe a very broad question but I'm just looking for a little info to start my journey with. I know there are some very educated beer lovers in here. And IPA's seem to have a really devoted following. Help a brother out! Lol


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> What should I look for with an IPA? That maybe a very broad question but I'm just looking for a little info to start my journey with. I know there are some very educated beer lovers in here. And IPA's seem to have a really devoted following. Help a brother out! Lol


2 Hearted by Bells


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Had this and Fat Tire Ranger IPA last night. Batch 69 was better I thought. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

I love when this beer comes out each year. Stopped to grab a sixer on the way home and swung by Higher Grounds as well. Favorite Brewery and favorite coffee roaster working together.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> I love when this beer comes out each year. Stopped to grab a sixer on the way home and swung by Higher Grounds as well. Favorite Brewery and favorite coffee roaster working together.


Is that available now?!?! I tried one last year and love it!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Is that available now?!?! I tried one last year and love it!


yeah it should be in a store near you depending on what day of the week they receive their shipments. grab some fast cuz it usually doesnt last long.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> What should I look for with an IPA? That maybe a very broad question but I'm just looking for a little info to start my journey with. I know there are some very educated beer lovers in here. And IPA's seem to have a really devoted following. Help a brother out! Lol


Start by focusing on year-'round offerings from our local Michigan breweries. The year-round stuff seems to be geared more toward a mass audience and is usually easier drinking. Once you get into the limited release stuff, and the double and "imperial" IPAs, they tend to be significantly more intense in flavor and geared more toward the hard-care craft beer segment.

Some suggestions:
Shorts - Huma Lupa Licious
Odd Side Ales - Citra Pale Ale
Blackrocks - 51k
New Holland - Mad Hatter (new formula this year, and it is a big improvement)
Perrin - 98 Problems
Dark Horse - Crooked Tree
Bells - Two Hearted
Founders - Mosaic Promise (seasonal that is on the shelf right now, so kind of breaks my advice, but is a nice easy drinking hoppy-ish beer)
Founders - Centennial

Edit: One more piece of advice - shelf life is important when buying IPAs (and hoppy beers in general). If consumed within 6-8 weeks of bottling, you get more of the subtle flavors from the hops such as citrus, floral, tropical, pine-y, etc. Once hoppy beers get much past that 6-8 week mark the hops just add bitterness without the other good flavors. So look at the dates on the bottles when buying your IPAs.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Tracker83 said:


> Start by focusing on year-'round offerings from our local Michigan breweries. The year-round stuff seems to be geared more toward a mass audience and is usually easier drinking. Once you get into the limited release stuff, and the double and "imperial" IPAs, they tend to be significantly more intense in flavor and geared more toward the hard-care craft beer segment.
> 
> Some suggestions:
> Shorts - Huma Lupa Licious
> ...


Very helpful. Thank you. 

So far I've done a few "build your own" 6 packs. I've had Founders All Day IPA, Shorts Huma Lumpa, Frankenmuth Batch 69, Fat Tire Ranger IPA.

A few I still have at home that I will probably try tonight are Lagunita Little Sumpin Sumpin, Magic Hat Electric Peel Grapefruit IPA, and Atwater Brewing Vanilla Java Porter (not an IPA but I've heard good things)


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

November Gale Pale Ale from Keweenaw Brewing. Figured it was fitting for today.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

+1 on the Crooked Tree IPA from Darkhorse. Also some of the black IPAs I've had seem to be a little more balanced in flavor if you're not that into hops. I used to love hoppy beers but over the years I've developed a taste for big malty beers. Every once in a while though I get a hankering for a good IPA.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> I love when this beer comes out each year. Stopped to grab a sixer on the way home and swung by Higher Grounds as well. Favorite Brewery and favorite coffee roaster working together.


Was able to get my 6er today. They got their shipment in at the end of last week.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Dark horse sasparilla 6 at one eyed bettys in ferndale. I really liked this a lot.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice little Black Friday haul...


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Interested in trading one of those coffees?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Shorts bourbon sustenance at one eyed bettys


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Best of Oddside Ales right now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Trades anyone?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker83 said:


> Interested in trading one of those coffees?


not likely but id listen to ideas.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Best of Oddside Ales right now


that Hipster Brunch is so good. did you go out to Oddside for that or have you seen it in distribution already?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Oddside last Friday waited 3.5 hrs haha


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Labatt blue.
Kinda tastes like a boat should smell. Not necessarily a bad taste.
Not though as agreeable as yesterdays dirty bastard.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> not likely but id listen to ideas.


Hipster brunch? Oddside said it won't see distro because it all sold out at the pub Friday.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker83 said:


> Hipster brunch? Oddside said it won't see distro because it all sold out at the pub Friday.


probably not, ill be able to get a good amount of Hipster. i should mention that there isnt much id trade it for outside of rarer brewery only stouts and fruited sours that are not from Michigan. if you had any Vanilla Rye/Proprietors from last year id try to to work something out but my list of beer id trade for is fairly short at this point. Breweries of interest would be...
Sante Adairius
Jester King
Toppling Goliath
Cantillon
Hill Farmstead
Tree House
i know those are all tough to get but its really all i trade for anymore with a few exceptions.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow! Okay...


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker83 said:


> Wow! Okay...


Yeah sorry man. I just have narrowed down what I spend my trading money/beer on to the stuff that I can't get something comparable locally. my cellar is filled with beer that will likely take me years to drink so im more picky these days.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

No, I totally understand that - no need to be sorry. But a single BCBCS for any of this stuff you listed would be a horribly lopsided trade.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...4/?temp_hash=25c0504aba8f550d7f57186375d610f0


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Last week I had noticed that there were 4 packs of Blueberry Pancake from Rochester Mills at my local Meijer. It is one of the flavors in the recent 12 Days Of Christmas 12-pack from the brewery. Picked up a 4-pack even though I had not yet sampled the one in the Christmas pack. My sampling was last Friday. It has a real nice blueberry smell. I did not notice much of a blueberry taste but it was a nice smooth stout with a touch of sweetness.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

It doesn't take much to keep me happy.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Founders Porter earlier, one of my regulars. But right now, Evan Williams single barrel.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

This. /thread










I am hooked on Bourbon Barrel beer. Started with Dragons Milk, but have moved on to smoother selections. Dragons Milk has a sharp after bite to it...and is pricey. One of the first to market, but not the best.


----------



## jake734 (Jun 12, 2012)

twohats said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...4/?temp_hash=25c0504aba8f550d7f57186375d610f0


Hopslam for me too.. Doubled up while I could lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

These two mostly.










And this one also.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Picked up a 4-pack last week and tried one last Wednesday. It was not bad, went down easy and I would buy it again. I let it come up to warm cellar temperature or a temperature a bit cooler than room temp.









>>>


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Haven't seen any Hopslam around me, but did find bells black note stout. Also scored some founders fruitwood.

Both great beers. Frootwood is nicely balanced blend of tart fruit ale and woody notes from the barrel aging. 

The black note stout was full bodied and slightly boozy with some phenols s, which was somewhat unexpected. Got better as it warmed up as some of the hidden malt and nutty chocolate notes were drawn out. 

The black note stout was a gouge though. Paid way more than I should have for a four pack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

d_rek said:


> Frootwood is nicely balanced blend of tart fruit ale and woody notes from the barrel aging.


I had hoped for a separate discussion on some of these seasonal and one of a kind brewing attempts. My thinking was that something like Frootwood would get lost in the 600 plus msgs in this thread.

I still have a couple of bottles left from my 4-pack and our long time friend should be back in the country soon. When she makes it to the Detroit metro area I am sure we will have a toast to long time friendships with some Frootwood.

One 6-pack of Hopslam in the cellar. That one is being saved for a couple of months from now when we have a BS Society meeting. Maybe a couple of HopSlams and a couple of Founders' Azacca IPAs in a side by side tasting. Both served at the same temp and so on. We will come up with just about any excuse to drink beers with our friends.

_*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/a-test.583537/*_
..


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

alex-v said:


> I had hoped for a separate discussion on some of these seasonal and one of a kind brewing attempts. My thinking was that something like Frootwood would get lost in the 600 plus msgs in this thread.
> 
> I still have a couple of bottles left from my 4-pack and our long time friend should be back in the country soon. When she makes it to the Detroit metro area I am sure we will have a toast to long time friendships with some Frootwood.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I just chime in occasionally if I get a notification through tapatalk 

I'm not convinced hopslam (or most imperial/double IPAs) is a good candidate for cellaring. I tried it at 6 and 9 months and all it does is malt-bomb out and gets cloyingly sweet, which is typical of imperial/double IPAs. Best when consumed as close to bottling date as possible IMO. Truthfully i'm not convinced that any IPAs are really worth cellaring. In my experience what you get out of the end of the cellaring period for an IPA doesn't warrant the effort, but others may feel differently.

The azzaca IPA is a really great beer. I had taken a rest from IPAs recently but decided to try the azzaca. Not sure if i've ever had anything with that hop variety before, but really great tropical fruit/floral notes.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

d_rek said:


> I'm not convinced hopslam (or most imperial/double IPAs) is a good candidate for cellaring.


Except the imperials were meant for long term storage while the brew was being shipped long distances. I will have a link at the end of the msg with some extra info. As the link mentions some breweries are jumping on the bandwagon and calling a beer an Imperial 'cause it sounds cool.

I am storing the HopSlam in the cellar till April or May when it will be nice enough to sit outside, grill some sausage and invite my fellow members of the BS Society over for a couple of brews. Not exactly putting it in the cellar for the long term. Plus, the HopSlam is in cans and the general gist of what I have read over the last year or so is that beers will last a lot longer in cans than in bottles.

But, I do have some cellared Dragon's Milk downstairs. Was introduced to it in 2010 at our daughter's wedding. Couple of months later I bought a case. Could only get it in 22 oz bombers and 12 in the case. In the late summer 2015 my son-in-law and I opened one and passed samples around. It was mellowed out, not sweet, and no longer having that rough unfinished whiskey barrel taste. It was still there but not strong. We will probably do a couple more this year and then again in a year or two to finish off the experiment.
>>


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Been on a Blue Moon kick lately. A fan of most IPA's but Two Hearted and Founders are my go to's when enjoying a nice thick ribeye.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

alex-v said:


> Except the imperials were meant for long term storage while the brew was being shipped long distances. I will have a link at the end of the msg with some extra info. As the link mentions some breweries are jumping on the bandwagon and calling a beer an Imperial 'cause it sounds cool.
> 
> I am storing the HopSlam in the cellar till April or May when it will be nice enough to sit outside, grill some sausage and invite my fellow members of the BS Society over for a couple of brews. Not exactly putting it in the cellar for the long term. Plus, the HopSlam is in cans and the general gist of what I have read over the last year or so is that beers will last a lot longer in cans than in bottles.
> 
> ...


It's fine if you want your IPA to become something totally different and indistinguishable from what is considered a "modern" IPA. I tend to like them fresh, so don't prefer them cellared. But every beer drinker likes something different. I've already played around with collaring quite a few different beer styles so I'm pretty picky about what gets cellared these days.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

hyox, where is that photo from?

It looks familiar but I cannot place it.
..


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

alex-v said:


> hyox, where is that photo from?
> 
> It looks familiar but I cannot place it.
> ..


Bell's...They have great food too!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Deschutes Blindside Baltic Porter.

Whoa. Taste bud overload of awesomeness. Slightly sweet, slightly smoky, smooth finish. Perfect. Best porter EVER! Wish it was available in a six pack! Only available in Beer Mecca.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Deschutes Blindside Baltic Porter.
> 
> Whoa. Taste bud overload of awesomeness. Slightly sweet, slightly smoky, smooth finish. Perfect. Best porter EVER! Wish it was available in a six pack! Only available in Beer Mecca.


I feel a challenge coming on. Gonzo's vanilla porter is to die for. I'll have to try this one for a comparison. 

So where is this place?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

2508speed said:


> I'll take the two Buds on the top right over any of that other stuff.


There is another one in the back there John, they are yours lol


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> There is another one in the back there John, they are yours lol


Those buds are excellent for beer batter...


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does this count as a micro brew?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

TK81 said:


> Does this count as a micro brew?


Sure. It is a brewed in Detroit Stroh's and not the factory produced one. It even rated it's own thread.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/strohs-brewed-in-detroit-again.572356/


----------



## Skunkedlikeusual (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy booze! I mean it said 13.7% but, damn it comes off as 20%.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Molson Canadian, while day dreaming of walleye's in northern Ontario. Nothing goes better with a fresh shore lunch.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Like Founders Imperial Stout


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Skunkedlikeusual said:


> Holy booze! I mean it said 13.7% but, damn it comes off as 20%.


Looks like one of the Revolution Brewing brands. Yep. I just checked their website. Most everything they do is canned except for bombers of the specialty brews. I have tried several from their line-up.

Do you know if they have started distributing in Michigan?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry no picture.
Keweenaw Pickaxe Blonde Ale.
A friend handed it to me before helping me recover a deer.
I squirreled it in my pocket and put it in the fridge later.
Did not plan on ageing it though!


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

No picture here as well, but had one of my favorite summer beer at the bar this afternoon. Whitsun...back on tap!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

No Mas said:


> No picture here as well, but had one of my favorite summer beer at the bar this afternoon. Whitsun...back on tap!


It has been awhile since I had one. Thanks for the reminder and I am putting it on a list of something to look for. It will give me another excuse for a beer tasting party. Whitsun is celebrated on June 4th this year, or 3 months from today.
....


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Picked up a 4pk of Perrin Brewing Triangulation and 15pk of the Azacca IPA. Going to sip some suds after all of the activities with the kiddos today. Either while watching a John Eberhart DVD or some Meateater on Netflix.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Baffin Brewery has a mango pale ale which is becoming their signature beer. Tasty drink. Atwater has come out with a mango wheat ale but I think the Baffin ale is a bit better. Not that I would turn done the Atwater Whango if you brought one over.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Rochester Mills Blueberry Pancake Stout. Can't say I love it. It's not bad, but a bit odd and not sure I like the blueberry flavor in a stout. Hmm.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Rochester Mills Blueberry Pancake Stout. Can't say I love it. It's not bad, but a bit odd and not sure I like the blueberry flavor in a stout.


I like it, like it a lot. Have had 7 of them so far this season. 5 more to go. Have had one or two at the s0n-in-laws.

This was one of the flavors in their 12 Days sample pack that they came out with last year. See these msgs about our recommendations regarding temps to serve these brews:
_*
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/shorts.581175/page-2#post-6225780*_

_*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/shorts.581175/page-2#post-6225756*_
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/shorts.581175/page-2#post-6225756


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

shorts double magician


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

alex-v said:


> I like it, like it a lot. Have had 7 of them so far this season. 5 more to go. Have had one or two at the s0n-in-laws.
> 
> This was one of the flavors in their 12 Days sample pack that they came out with last year. See these msgs about our recommendations regarding temps to serve these brews:
> _*
> ...



Good points, it was better near 60° than a fridge 35°.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Had Ski Patrol this past weekend. Nice Belgian Wit. Not my favorite, but being on ski patrol...


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

toppm said:


> Where'd you get that? Like the Name!


Friend brought it from Vermont, The Alchemist.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

Special delivery from the Pacific Northwest. My favorite brewery and my second favorite brew.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

OBERON tonight.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Canoe Paddler. FM


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Forest Meister said:


> Canoe Paddler. FM


I was not that impressed with that I like the summer shandy better.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hmmm let's give it a try


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

Tracker83 said:


> View attachment 255110


What did you think of Slurm?


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

TreeDizzle said:


> What did you think of Slurm?


I like it! It probably has a bigger hop bite than most neipas, so if you're a big fan of the NE style you might not like the extra bitterness. But to me, when I have a NEIPA I find myself wishing it was more bitter, so I really dig Shorts take on the style.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker83 said:


> I like it! It probably has a bigger hop bite than most neipas, so if you're a big fan of the NE style you might not like the extra bitterness. But to me, when I have a NEIPA I find myself wishing it was more bitter, so I really dig Shorts take on the style.


The batch at the anniversary party was a little less bitter. I like bottled version but I think the pub brew was a little more balanced. I'll be interested to see if the bottled brew balances out a bit. I've been drinking M43 for a few weeks so Slurm is a shock to my palate right now.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Nothing too special after being spoiled in places with fresh Yuengling on tap everywhere you look. States like FL, OH, and IN do have that going for them.

Just ran out of Guiness Blondes as a distant substitute... but still stocked with summer refreshers and after a long day, decisions decisions. Especial, All Day IPA, (baby) Bud Lt, Shiner, Negra, NYF Root, or Bellaire Brown?








So far, gone with an Negra and now an All Day, yum.

Bier ist Brot.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Nothing too special after being spoiled in places with fresh Yuengling on tap everywhere you look. States like FL, OH, and IN do have that going for them.
> 
> Just ran out of Guiness Blondes as a distant substitute... but still stocked with summer refreshers and after a long day, decisions decisions. Especial, All Day IPA, (baby) Bud Lt, Shiner, Negra, NYF Root, or Bellaire Brown?
> 
> ...


Take out that Bud Light and you have a he$$ of a selection.  Love that Modelo!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Those are left over from March and out of state! Lol :lol:

Grabbed them by mistake on the way to fishing early one morning in the walk in cooler in circle k in FL. When I grabbed the case I thought it was kinda light but didn't notice they were minis until I opened the case and went to crack the first one... to my embarrassment... fishing buddy had some fun w me over that. 

Right now, Lagunitas Pils on tap










Go Tigers!​


No Mas said:


> Take out that Bud Light and you have a he$$ of a selection.  Love that Modelo!


​


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Solid IPA, but not nearly as exciting as the name would suggest. Strong citrus up front followed by some juicy west coast hops, finishing slightly sweet and not too bitter. Nothing earth shattering, but a nice quaffable IPA nonetheless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Well nice Hardy, just give them lollipops


Edit: Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

d_rek said:


> Solid IPA, but not nearly as exciting as the name would suggest. Strong citrus up front followed by some juicy west coast hops, finishing slightly sweet and not too bitter. Nothing earth shattering, but a nice quaffable IPA nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No such thing as a nice IPA


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> No such thing as a nice IPA


Ya, sometimes it seems that way. I know people that cannot handle even a sip of one and other people that want pure hops.
///


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Keweenaw Widowmaker


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nothing new guys ?


----------



## Alan Bruce (Jul 18, 2017)

I drink miller usually.Its very nice and great taste. Sometimes I drink old wine, get it from Wine auction houses. Its very amazing experience. You should also try this at least once.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

"Juicy"..... Petoskey brewing just put out a new 4 pack and it's not bad at all.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

A few of these last eve, one of my very favorites.


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

Budweiser and Molson XXX 24 oz Cans. Don't want to develop a taste for beers that sell for $12 a six pack!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Expert said:


> Budweiser and Molson XXX 24 oz Cans. Don't want to develop a taste for beers that sell for $12 a six pack!


Your not living right!!! LOL


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

We have some friends from Germany here on vacation and they brought me a few of these. I had it when I was there a few years back. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 270576
> 
> We have some friends from Germany here on vacation and they brought me a few of these. I had it when I was there a few years back. Pretty tasty.


Looks delicious in my "Expert" opinion!


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

The wait is over! Tri City Brewery Oktoberfest 2017


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

No Mas said:


> View attachment 270587
> The wait is over! Tri City Brewery Oktoberfest 2017



I've got a 12 pack of Sam Adams October fest and sixers of bells October fest and shorts autumn ale but haven't touched them because of a damn cold... torture I say!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

d_rek said:


> I've got a 12 pack of Sam Adams October fest and sixers of bells October fest and shorts autumn ale but haven't touched them because of a damn cold... torture I say!
> 
> I'm okay with Sam Adams, but looking to try Bell's this year. Shiner Bock has a good Octoberfest too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

d_rek said:


> I've got a 12 pack of Sam Adams October fest and sixers of bells October fest and shorts autumn ale but haven't touched them because of a damn cold... torture I say!


Alcohol kills germs!


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Had one of these this weekend


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been addicted to Dogfish Head's Sea Quench Ale this summer. Anyone have recommendations for similar sour ales?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Silver Panner said:


> I've been addicted to Dogfish Head's Sea Quench Ale this summer. Anyone have recommendations for similar sour ales?


It just made me want a 'real' sour... but anything from Jolly Pumpkin. They make a few sessionable sours. They're out of Dexter.

Short's sours are pretty 'meh' IMO. The anni 13' wasn't terrible, but more of a sipper. All of their sours have strong syrupy notes that I strongly dislike in beers. 

Lots of companies making good sours right now. Hard to find locally though. Off the top of my head I have had sours from Rhinegiest, Jester King, The Bruery, Avery, Sierra Nevada. 

A few years back the Bruery made a flanders red which was, at the time, one of the best sours i've ever had. Unfortunately they only release in small batch and never make the same beer twice.


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

Red, White, and Blue; Altas; and Blatz ! I am saving so much money I can get another dog!


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Mmm Altes! Been about 20 years...


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone like a Dirty Blonde?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sipping on some Kalamazoo Stout from Bells. Glad I decided to revisit some of these annual offerings from Bells they really make excellent beer.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Loaded up on Oktoberfest beer. Bells, Sierra Nevada, Ayinger and Hofbrau.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

All day IPA for me tonight.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> This dose not taste like a IPA wtf I swear I hate this state more and more.


Try Alpha King, made by 3Floyds in Munster Indiana, if your looking for better Indiana beer.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

blgoose44 said:


> Try Alpha King, made by 3Floyds in Munster Indiana, if your looking for better Indiana beer.


I will try that if I can find it tomorrow I found hopslam so all hope is not lost.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I will try that if I can find it tomorrow I found hopslam so all hope is not lost.


Found the second to last 6 pack last weekend at one of our local party stores. Haven't decided whether or not to tap into it or save it?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

blgoose44 said:


> Try Alpha King, made by 3Floyds in Munster Indiana, if your looking for better Indiana beer.


Munster is a some miles from me I'm 20 mins from Indianapolis its by Lake Michigan so I'll feel at home.


blgoose44 said:


> Try Alpha King, made by 3Floyds in Munster Indiana, if your looking for better Indiana beer.


i found the alpha king, bottle looked bad azz didn't buy it I may try it tomorrow. Ended up
With this instead


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

No Mas said:


> Found the second to last 6 pack last weekend at one of our local party stores. Haven't decided whether or not to tap into it or save it?


Tap into it I only drink two then drink other beer after. Them two get you pretty toasted.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

My favorite stout.
Odd side ales , Grand haven Mi.
Imperial Mayan : Stout with Coffee, Cinnamon, Nutmeg, and Habaneros.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Le Pianiste


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

hypox said:


> Le Pianiste
> 
> View attachment 298538


You lucky duck I just finished a few hop slams was going to hit dark horse Saturday I may go to bells instead.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Not as characteristically hazy as I would expect for a NEIPA, but actually nailed the flavor profile. Nice big juicy hops with a malty backbone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

You guys need to pick up Mykiss IPA from Black Rock Brewery. Can looks just like a steelhead and taste better but similar to a two hearted.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Mykiss is a great beer. Actually, most everything from Blackrocks is great!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Dang smooth IPA for being 8.3%


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

BVW said:


> View attachment 299548


Thats a good one. I made a trip out there to grab a few of those as well. I remember it being one of the better beers at their 10th Anniversary a few years back so I was excited to see it in bottles.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

KBS hit stores yesterday, Get it while you can if there is any left.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

FishMichv2 said:


> KBS hit stores yesterday, Get it while you can if there is any left.


Yeah but the question with that stuff is WHAT stores?!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

FishMichv2 said:


> KBS hit stores yesterday, Get it while you can if there is any left.


I was able to grab a few.. Haven't had it for a few years


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It's been this since the first of the year and ice fishing season. 9% and smooth as heck.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> Let's go Loyola!
> View attachment 305393


Nice. I haven’t seen any bourbon county in my neck of the woods for a few years. Always thought it was one of the better bourbon barrel stouts in the market and every bit as good as KBS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

d_rek said:


> Nice. I haven’t seen any bourbon county in my neck of the woods for a few years. Always thought it was one of the better bourbon barrel stouts in the market and every bit as good as KBS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

d_rek said:


> Nice. I haven’t seen any bourbon county in my neck of the woods for a few years. Always thought it was one of the better bourbon barrel stouts in the market and every bit as good as KBS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a tough one to find in Michigan, very small allocations. Generally bought the same day it goes on sale(black Friday). What area are you in? I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


> It's a tough one to find in Michigan, very small allocations. Generally bought the same day it goes on sale(black Friday). What area are you in? I might be able to point you in the right direction.


Oxford

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> It's a tough one to find in Michigan, very small allocations. Generally bought the same day it goes on sale(black Friday). What area are you in? I might be able to point you in the right direction.


St Clair near Pt Huron. SE area. There used to be a place in Clinton Twp. that would get it but I stopped going there because I kept blowing holes in my budget every visit lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

d_rek said:


> St Clair near Pt Huron. SE area. There used to be a place in Clinton Twp. that would get it but I stopped going there because I kept blowing holes in my budget every visit lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will check zetounas in rochester hills. If someone is dustributing chances are he has or had it.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

bigair said:


> Oxford
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I lived in Ortonville most of my life. Tough area to find Bourbon County. Lots of people chasing it and very little to go around. It goes on sale the day after Thanksgiving every year and sells out that day. Only chance to get any in that area is to have the day off and hit stores early or have a good relationship with the stores. Some stores do waiting lists and lottery raffles. Be prepared to overpay in that area. Orion Keg and Wine is a good place to start. Pine Knob Wine Shoppe always gets it but I refuse to shop there because of their price gouging. Beer World in Ortonville. Couple decent options in Lapeer. Pay attention to the Clarkston Union rapist as they have it on tap a couple times per year. My best advice is develop relation ships with store owners and get your name on lists.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

bigair said:


> I will check zetounas in rochester hills. If someone is dustributing chances are he has or had it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


He always gets some and doesn't gouge. I think he sells most of it to regulars.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

d_rek said:


> St Clair near Pt Huron. SE area. There used to be a place in Clinton Twp. that would get it but I stopped going there because I kept blowing holes in my budget every visit lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blowing your budget is a great way to get some Bourbon County set aside for you. Mention BC to your regular stores and they might set some aside.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

FishMichv2 said:


> Blowing your budget is a great way to get some Bourbon County set aside for you. Mention BC to your regular stores and they might set some aside.


Id like to see the pile of cash sitting in front of me that ive spent on craft beer over just the last year.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> Blowing your budget is a great way to get some Bourbon County set aside for you. Mention BC to your regular stores and they might set some aside.


Haha no believe me... couldn’t walk into “my” store without dropping at least a hundred. I knew the owner by name and always asked what he had hidden behind the counter. Do that a couple times a month and before you know it I’ve bought a car payments worth of craft beer. I’ve dialed back my beer budget considerably for more than practical reasons. I also quit trying to be the “craft beer guy” who has to try all the crazy new, rare, and weird stuff. Too time consuming and too expensive. Don’t get me wrong I love craft beer, but I also think there’s not too much more interesting things that will happen style wise. I’ve had a lot of good bourbon barrel stouts and none of them are worth more than a 15 minute car ride and $10 a bottle. The craft beer renaissance has plateaued IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

d_rek said:


> Haha no believe me... couldn’t walk into “my” store without dropping at least a hundred. I knew the owner by name and always asked what he had hidden behind the counter. Do that a couple times a month and before you know it I’ve bought a car payments worth of craft beer. I’ve dialed back my beer budget considerably for more than practical reasons. I also quit trying to be the “craft beer guy” who has to try all the crazy new, rare, and weird stuff. Too time consuming and too expensive. Don’t get me wrong I love craft beer, but I also think there’s not too much more interesting things that will happen style wise. The craft beer renaissance has plateaued IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I used to travel for beer events and trade super rare beer through the mail. Spent way too much money. I'm content with my old standbys and local brewery stuff these days. I still buy a ton of KBS and BC when it comes out but I have toned down things a bit. Rare whiskey has sucked me in a little though.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> Yeah, I used to travel for beer events and trade super rare beer through the mail. Spent way too much money. I'm content with my old standbys and local brewery stuff these days. I still buy a ton of KBS and BC when it comes out but I have toned down things a bit. Rare whiskey has sucked me in a little though.


Haha... “rare” craft beer craze makes me kind of sick. Completely run of the mill and easily acquired ingredients. Shut it up in a used bourbon barrel for a year or two and boom it’s suddenly “rare”. Ah, well... I still drink it if i happen across the good stuff, just don’t go out of my way for it anymore.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I can't break away from the Founders Sumatra's, i've been on these things since ice fishing and it's been a 4 pack a week since.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

d_rek said:


> Haha... “rare” craft beer craze makes me kind of sick. Completely run of the mill and easily acquired ingredients. Shut it up in a used bourbon barrel for a year or two and boom it’s suddenly “rare”. Ah, well... I still drink it if i happen across the good stuff, just don’t go out of my way for it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have had very few that were worth the hype. There are a few that are truly unique and amazing though.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Keeping it sessionable this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

d_rek said:


> Keeping it sessionable this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great sidecar to a bloody mary.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> That's a great sidecar to a bloody mary.


Oh man. I picked up some McClures from tomorrow. That stuff is fantastic. Briny and spicy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

d_rek said:


> Oh man. I picked up some McClures from tomorrow. That stuff is fantastic. Briny and spicy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That mix with with the Grand Traverse Chipoltle Vodka is incredible. Add a pickle and a slice of bacon...oh man.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 328559
> Nowhere on this can or box does it say anything about grapefruit. But I'm telling you I can taste it.


Pretty much has to be the Mosaic hops.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

other peoples, got a new batch going last week, and got a batch into bottles, last week


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Bells Octoberfest


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I had this over the weekend and what a dangerously delicious beer it is. That molasses makes the beer have a very complex taste and it is very smooth. I was drinking it pretty quick until I saw the alcohol content. I didn't have too many more beers after that from what I can remember...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I got to sample a beer called M-43, IPA, which I generally stay away from 65 or 67 on the hops scale, but I really liked it, and am not a hop head, so this one has me confused


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I just bought some a,most $16. for a 4 pack. I should do something cheaper like cocaine, just a joke lol,


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

November Gale Pale @ Keweenaw Brewing


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hypox said:


> November Gale Pale @ Keweenaw Brewing
> View attachment 333734


How much is a pint nowadays? Was $2 when I was attending MTU.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Decent lager for what it is.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> How much is a pint nowadays? Was $2 when I was attending MTU.


All pints are $3


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hypox said:


> All pints are $3


Still a darn good deal, IMO.

Love the smell of that place. Hands down my favorite bar to this day. Miss the old R.A.M. Stout though. Guess I was the only one that liked it.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Well no pics today got MOTERHEAD IPA from Arcadia this stuff is great goes down like a all day IPA but at 6 percent.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Well no pics today got MOTERHEAD IPA from Arcadia this stuff is great goes down like a all day IPA but at 6 percent.



Was just looking at this, may have to pick some up.
https://www.toledoblade.com/Food/20...o-Ohio-Michigan-bsd.html?abnpageversion=evoke


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

brewster said:


> Was just looking at this, may have to pick some up.
> https://www.toledoblade.com/Food/20...o-Ohio-Michigan-bsd.html?abnpageversion=evoke


Just so you don't get disappointed after the second one it started to taste like water. I had that taste on the first one but thought it's got to be a kick ass beer it's MOTORHEAD nope kinda like a girl beer, I love IPAS but I would never buy it again.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Just so you don't get disappointed after the second one it started to taste like water. I had that taste on the first one but thought it's got to be a kick ass beer it's MOTORHEAD nope kinda like a girl beer, I love IPAS but I would never buy it again.



Thanks for the feedback, I'm usually looking for brews I can clone at home.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

brewster said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'm usually looking for brews I can clone at home.


This isn't one you will want to clone it Taste like if you take 3/4 of a budlight and mix in a quarter of a low IPA in it. What I've always wanted to try Is the band deftones ipas they've brewed.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Added to my comment https://craftshack.com/products/belching-beaver-phantom-bride-ipa-deftones-beer . http://loudwire.com/deftones-fourth-beer-digital-bath-belching-beaver-brewery/
Was supposed to be 3 links


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> This isn't one you will want to clone it Taste like of you take 3/4 of a budlight and mix in a quarter of a low IPA in it. What I've always wanted to try Is the band deftones ipas they've brewed. They have literally been everywhere and the lead singer said he's profected the IPA



My son gets out that way every so often for work, I'll see if he can get some next time out, if available.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

brewster said:


> My son gets out that way every so often for work, I'll see if he can get some next time out, if available.


If he can I will pay pal you for your son to pick me up a 6 pack. I've always wanted to try his beer.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> If he can I will pay pal you for your son to pick me up a 6 pack. I've always wanted to try his beer.



Will do, if I can convince him to take a suitcase, he usually just does carry on.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

brewster said:


> Will do, if I can convince him to take a suitcase, he usually just does carry on.


Right on I think they brewd a beer with some company in Oregon and they had it at the airport when I was coming home from Alaska. I was to tired to realize that they had it I just wanted to get home.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't snap a pic, but I picked up a 4 pack of Founder's Beard Runner. It's part of their Barrel Aged series. I really wanted to try the Better Half which is brewed with molasses and aged in Bourbon barrels, but curiosity got the best of me and I picked up the Beard Runner. It's brewed with Mosaic hops so it has a citrus taste and aged in Rum barrels. It sounds better than it tasted. Lol

I'll drink them, but I don't think I'll buy it again. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Down in Tennessee currently sitting on the crapper working out the details of an extended night sampling Tennessee craft brews and various moonshines. If memory serves me right (and it may not this morning) I had:

Wiseacre Gotta Get up Get to get down coffee stout (excellent)
Yazoo Sly Rye Porter (ok)
Sweetwater IPA (good)
Catawba White Zombie white ale (meh, has coriander in it so bleh)
Yazoo Grisette Belgian saison (ok, palette was pretty muddy at that point of the night)

Other samples that might or might have been partaked in
Chocolate cherry moonshine
Oatmeal cookie moonshine
Vanilla bean moonshine 

Also picked up some local hot sauce and bbq sauce made in Crossville near where we’re staying. Getting back on a plane soon hopefully purging will be over by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> Didn't snap a pic, but I picked up a 4 pack of Founder's Beard Runner. It's part of their Barrel Aged series. I really wanted to try the Better Half which is brewed with molasses and aged in Bourbon barrels, but curiosity got the best of me and I picked up the Beard Runner. It's brewed with Mosaic hops so it has a citrus taste and aged in Rum barrels. It sounds better than it tasted. Lol
> 
> I'll drink them, but I don't think I'll buy it again.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I picked up a 4 pk last night for $5.00. I've heard good and bad. I'm guessing I won't care for it either, but at this price, what the heck.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

at a brewery in Holly last night, I sampled a " Kolsch" and one they call 'busty porter". I liked both


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Martian said:


> at a brewery in Holly last night, I sampled a " Kolsch" and one they call 'busty porter". I liked both



I really like kolsch. Every year I try to brew a batch or two. I usually split the 10 gal batch and put wild raspberries in 5 gal.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

brewster said:


> I really like kolsch. Every year I try to brew a batch or two. I usually split the 10 gal batch and put wild raspberries in 5 gal.


very interesting can you explain the process?


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Martian said:


> very interesting can you explain the process?


The kolsch gets fermented completely.

I then add ~(#4) raspberries to the 5 gals, whatever you want. If in a bucket, I use a sanitized nude colored nylon stocking or a hop bag. In a carboy, just loose. It will likely ferment more ,but I don't care if it ferments a little more.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks buddy!!! this looks like it would rock


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i did get a kit for Kolsch last night, and I think sunday may be brew day. with raspberries out of season, brewers best make a raspberry liquid i am going to try


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

hypox said:


> View attachment 335895



I really like going there.

Was there much on the board that's only in the cafe?


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

This was during the "Upper Hand" tap takeover.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a local So. MD brew. Pretty close to Sam Adams Octoberfest, but a bit cheaper and really pretty good for a local brew.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Gamechanger said:


> This is a local So. MD brew. Pretty close to Sam Adams Octoberfest, but a bit cheaper and really pretty good for a local brew.



We're going to be down that way later this week for the Maryland/MSU game and visit my daughter in Annandale. 

Any must visit breweries in the area?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I really enjoy porters and stouts, so my favorites include "Lucky Seven", made by Evolution Craft Brewing, of Salisbury MD, but that's a bit out of your way, and Mully's Brewery, who makes a rather good "Shucker Stout". Mully's is in Prince Frederick, MD. which is a little over an hour from Annandale.

Hope you enjoy your visit to the area. Go Terps!!!!


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Gamechanger said:


> I really enjoy porters and stouts, so my favorites include "Lucky Seven", made by Evolution Craft Brewing, of Salisbury MD, but that's a bit out of your way, and Mully's Brewery, who makes a rather good "Shucker Stout". Mully's is in Prince Frederick, MD. which is a little over an hour from Annandale.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your visit to the area. Go Terps!!!!



Thanks, those might be a little far unless we go that way for something else. Seems like everywhere is an hour when driving do there.

I would like to visit DogfishHead but, don't want to drive that far.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Imperial Milk Stout - Brewed with Mint Chip ice cream  Starving Artist , Ludington.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

While at deer camp in no particular order it was a hodgepodge of bottled beer; Alaskan Amber, Miller High Life, Miller Lite, Ultra, Molson, Founder's Solid Gold and my favorite of the bunch Stella. I've had the Stella on tap, but bottled sure was good!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Alaskan amber my fav of those but stella number 2 for sure...molson i never liked except for their tripple x i think its called..but at deer camp every beer is a treasure. No beer tonight consumed but i bought the exterior illumination beer by shorts...sour ale with black currants cranberries and northern mi spruce tips...will give this a shot tmrw and report


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

It's okay. Bought a "The Implication" From OddSide Ales to go with it...much more to my liking...

Am I the only one drinking beer? shame on you all if that's the case!!! report about your warm natural light for all I care!!! C'mon guys, let's get some passion guys...This is very similar to our fishing reports threads these days, mostly secretive with lips sealed, a much lamer forum compared to when I signed up in '07 (yes, 07, despite my low # of posts I've had a few posts minimum in most years, typically quite informative and high quality, just flooding it lately). The purpose of this fishing forum was for more reports and more close sharing, the DNR report is more informative these days which is PATHETIC.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool artwork but I have yet to try it to give a review.










Atwater First Brown Ale.

https://www.brewbound.com/news/atwater-brewery-releases-first-brown-ale


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Ore Dock Brewing Co. Porter & Six Pointer Dunkel. The Six Pointer is new, and the six point come from the Stormy Cromer.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm kinda disappointed pick up some hopsoulution double IPA from bells wow this stuff is weak in flavour for a double IPA. Was thinking it was going to be like hopslam not at all kinda has a hopslam taste in your mouth after you drink some. We are only one month away from hopslam haha love sitting on the ice reeling in the jumbo whales while sipping a few.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Ale gateau foret-noire...dark belgian beer with a hint of tart cherry from unibroue...10.5 percent and wonderfully delicious. Remarkable brew.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yuengling. Meh.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

My homebrew Porter.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

bronc72 said:


> My homebrew Porter.


 bro that looks creamy and delicious!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

St Clair’s finest...

... well at least it’s quaffable. Day drinker IPA from warwater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Decided to give this a whirl. $10 for a bomber. Strong bourbon nose. 12.7%. Has a little bite to it.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

TK81 said:


> View attachment 348055
> 
> 
> Decided to give this a whirl. $10 for a bomber. Strong bourbon nose. 12.7%. Has a little bite to it.


I liked tha one.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

brewster said:


> I liked tha one.


I've got a backwoods bastard in the garage, but I can tell after half of this bottle, I won't be getting into that today. Whoa!


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I’m always looking for a new ipa I haven’t tried before. Slurm Lord from Shorts is very good...but I think I say that about every new ipa I try. I just love a hoppy beer and this one is another winner. 7.3% abv
Double New England IPA


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Was given this at Christmas last year. Not sure why I waited a year to try it, have to keep an eye out for more.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

subocto said:


> I’m always looking for a new ipa I haven’t tried before. Slurm Lord from Shorts is very good...but I think I say that about every new ipa I try. I just love a hoppy beer and this one is another winner. 7.3% abv
> Double New England IPA


I like most of Short's offerings as well...but the gist of this post is:

WTH does subocto stand for. Cool screen name, just wish I could figure out the meaning behind it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mike said:


> Was given this at Christmas last year. Not sure why I waited a year to try it, have to keep an eye out for more.
> View attachment 348123


Some imperials get better with age. Probably my favorite style.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Some imperials get better with age. Probably my favorite style.


I might have a bunch of KBS (multiple years) in the basement waiting for a tasting night for comparison. You know, for science. 

Mike


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

TK81 said:


> I like most of Short's offerings as well...but the gist of this post is:
> 
> WTH does subocto stand for. Cool screen name, just wish I could figure out the meaning behind it.


You need to know a little Latin to figure it out. Sub-below, Octo-eight 

It’s a reference to fishing below the weed line on a drop off on a particular lake. The weeds stopped growing on the drop off in 8 feet of water and I would catch most of my fish right at this depth or deeper on the deep side of the weeds. Over the last 15 years of fishing and reading these boards I have since learned how to catch them throughout the rest of the water column but I was stuck with the name. Btw you are the first to ever ask about that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

A bit heavy on the smoke, but for $2 a bomber, it’ll work.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Lagunitas imperial stout..pretty good. Prolly not as good as that oatmeal yeti though Mike has...drooling!


Nice story subocto - i love the slurm lord from shorts it has a lot of the neipa character but also has balls behind it if you will...at whole foods they had it on tap once and said it was an imperial ipa?? Bizarre?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Lagunitas imperial stout..pretty good. Prolly not as good as that oatmeal yeti though Mike has...drooling!
> 
> 
> Nice story subocto - i love the slurm lord from shorts it has a lot of the neipa character but also has balls behind it if you will...at whole foods they had it on tap once and said it was an imperial ipa?? Bizarre?


I could be wrong but always thought double ipa and imperial ipa were the same, just different names for the same extra strong ipa.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

TroutFishingBear said:


> bro that looks creamy and delicious!


Yeah it came out really good.


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

subocto said:


> I could be wrong but always thought double ipa and imperial ipa were the same, just different names for the same extra strong ipa.


Correct, Imperial IPA and Double IPA(IIPA) are the same


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Hideout - Imperial Gangster (imperial IPA). Also brought home a growler of their Chocolate Peanut Butter Stout (because I really like it).


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

That looks like a winner. I've got Bell's Winter White Ale tonight. Honestly it's o. k., but if it wasn't seasonal I'd have bought something else.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Gas station down the road is filling growlers now. Couldn't help myself & had to give their Backwoods a try. I'll give it a thumbs up. & No I won't drink all 64 tonight. Probably


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Namrock said:


> Gas station down the road is filling growlers now. Couldn't help myself & had to give their Backwoods a try. I'll give it a thumbs up. & No I won't drink all 64 tonight. Probably
> View attachment 348761


I need to find that gas station!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up the Christmas sampler pack from Shorts. Hoppy Holidays. I LOVE LOVE any IPA. I have yet to find one too hoppy. I'm not a huge stout fan, more so the malty ones I disagree with. 

If you like IPA's give Batch 5000 a try. It's a triple and hovering around 14% if I remember right. One is enough to relax. Lol
View attachment 349000


Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Ordered a barrel of Kuhnhann's Creme Brulee Java Stout.



Mike said:


> A bit heavy on the smoke, but for $2 a bomber, it’ll work.
> 
> View attachment 348161


Where did you find that for $2 a bottle?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

UPaquariest said:


> Ordered a barrel of Kuhnhann's Creme Brulee Java Stout.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find that for $2 a bottle?


It was at Bill’s in Fremont last winter. Figured at that price, couldn’t go too wrong.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday was my 30th birthday. Wife had class so it was just me and my little boy celebrating. I decided to ring it in with a cold PBR. When I was a younger crazier pup PBR was my go to because no one drank it. Now all these wanna be "men" think it is the cool thing to do and it isn't cheap like it used to be, unless you are in a bar. It was surprisingly enjoyable, so much so that I had two more.

Didn't take a picture though, you guys know what they look like. Lol


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> I picked up the Christmas sampler pack from Shorts. Hoppy Holidays. I LOVE LOVE any IPA. I have yet to find one too hoppy. I'm not a huge stout fan, more so the malty ones I disagree with.
> 
> If you like IPA's give Batch 5000 a try. It's a triple and hovering around 14% if I remember right. One is enough to relax. Lol
> View attachment 349000
> ...


This year's hoppy holiday pack is GREAT! Drank a batch 5000 last night that was my last bottle from my second pack already. Going to go have to find another one. All 6 beers in that pack are a winner!


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bought a sixer of slum loard man why are all the double ipas weak on flavour. I really like this one but it's just to weak of a flavour profile honestly a all day IPA has more flavour than all the double iPas I've had. Hopslam and double crooked tree have the best flavour. I guess I'll rate my fav ipas hopslam, two hearted ale, double crooked tree and the main one i drink all day ipa. I guess I shoulda ate something today before I started drinking already have a nice buzz of 2 beers. Sorry for the rant


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Bought a sixer of slum loard man why are all the double ipas weak on flavour. I really like this one but it's just to weak of a flavour profile honestly a all day IPA has more flavour than all the double iPas I've had. Hopslam and double crooked tree have the best flavour. I guess I'll rate my fav ipas hopslam, two hearted ale, double crooked tree and the main one i drink all day ipa. I guess I shoulda ate something today before I started drinking already have a nice buzz of 2 beers. Sorry for the rant


Have you tried Blackrocks 51k?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mike said:


> Have you tried Blackrocks 51k?


I have yet to try it I don't recall the IPA I have had from them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I have yet to try it I don't recall the IPA I have had from them.


Judging by the beers you posted, I think you would like it.

Mike


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mike said:


> Judging by the beers you posted, I think you would like it.
> 
> Mike


Thank yout Iwill try it out next wensday I've passed it up a million times. Or maybe I'll try it sat night to celebrate the end of duck season.the slum loard is starting to tast more how I want it to be 4 beers in.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Bought a sixer of slum loard man why are all the double ipas weak on flavour. I really like this one but it's just to weak of a flavour profile honestly a all day IPA has more flavour than all the double iPas I've had. Hopslam and double crooked tree have the best flavour. I guess I'll rate my fav ipas hopslam, two hearted ale, double crooked tree and the main one i drink all day ipa. I guess I shoulda ate something today before I started drinking already have a nice buzz of 2 beers. Sorry for the rant


Give Batch 5000 from Shorts a try, if you can find it. I've only been able to find it in singles or the Hoppy Holidays 12pack. All the beers in the 12 pack are good. I think you'd like it from the ones you posted. I have yet to try slum Lord though. 

Double crooked tree is awesome. Funny but I don't care for regular crooked tree at all. 

I need to try 51k. Maybe I'll pick up a 6er tomorrow. I like that it's everywhere. Nothing worse than a hard beer to find, but oh so satisfying when you do. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Quack Addict said:


> Had a couple of these last night. They're surpringingly good.
> View attachment 350379


I used to really like this one but have developed a dairy allergy here in the last couple years so I can no longer partake. Bummer.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Jimbos said:


> I am so unadventurous when it comes to beer. There's so much weird **** out there and if it is good you'll never find it again or remember the name.
> 
> Give me some Best Brown Ale or Bellaire Brown's and I'm good to go. Deez Nutz was decent I'd drink it again but locally my favorite is Petoskey Brewings Dark Knight Java Stout, but they will not put it in a bottle, not even a growler to take home, and I've begged.


If you like brown ales then I would suggest Blackrocks Coconut Brown. One of the better browns in Michigan right now in my opinion. nice easy drinker but some character to it as well.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Well you guys are way cooler than me tonight. Just a Miller lite with my sub. 

It is a weekday though and I try to keep it G rated. Unless someone shows up. I'm real social like that. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

FishMichv2 said:


> If you like brown ales then I would suggest Blackrocks Coconut Brown. One of the better browns in Michigan right now in my opinion. nice easy drinker but some character to it as well.


Be warned. The stuff tastes like coconut. I was not expecting that. At all. Ever. Period. I thought they were just referring to the color.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I don't know why, but I've always been vaguely disappointed with any of the Keweenaw stuff I've bought. It was O. K. and drinkable, just disappointing. Somehow the taste or feel is slightly waterey. They're one of the few breweries I steer clear of.


I agree their canned stuff is slightly watery tasting. Not sure what it is. I always wondered how in the world of all the good beers they've brewed, those 3 made distribution. Red jacket is my favorite of the 3 but I always liked pretty much every other random brew they made better.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

A local bar has the Pick Axe Blond on tap, and it doesn't seem to have the same problem.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I don't know why, but I've always been vaguely disappointed with any of the Keweenaw stuff I've bought. It was O. K. and drinkable, just disappointing. Somehow the taste or feel is slightly waterey. They're one of the few breweries I steer clear of.


 i think cuz that part of northern mi has Wisconsin influence, who'd rather drink 4 watery, wheat/barley/malt based beers than two nice hop heavy ones


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

O hell yes jigging is livin thanks for telling me to get 51k I just cracked one open o man that stuff it good. Going to be a good one for ice fishing until hopslam comes out.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> A local bar has the Pick Axe Blond on tap, and it doesn't seem to have the same problem.


I spent a few evenings and afternoons at KBC back in college and never had any issues with their beers from the tap. But the blonde was not one I tried more than once.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I spent a few evenings and afternoons at KBC back in college and never had any issues with their beers from the tap. But the blonde was not one I tried more than once.


Pretty slim choices at this bar. Believe me, the pick axe is the best draft there. I go there for the pizza.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> View attachment 352173
> O hell yes jigging is livin thanks for telling me to get 51k I just cracked one open o man that stuff it good. Going to be a good one for ice fishing until hopslam comes out.


You got the wrong feller. I haven't tried it yet either, but I don't remember who mentioned it first. 

I got my Christmas bonus today. I'm gonna pick up some on the way home now. Thanks for the reminder! 

Gonna spend the afternoon and probably well into the evening in the garage getting the snowmobiles freshened up for ice!!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> I spent a few evenings and afternoons at KBC back in college and never had any issues with their beers from the tap. But the blonde was not one I tried more than once.


Sureshot,
I agree, spent lots of evenings at that place, never had any issues with their beers. When were you there? I was there 04-10.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Dogfish head Pennsylavania Tuxedo. Pale ale brewed with spruce tips. 8.5% abv.. Not Bad, but not as "sprucey" as I expected.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

UPaquariest said:


> Sureshot,
> I agree, spent lots of evenings at that place, never had any issues with their beers. When were you there? I was there 04-10.


05-07. ChemE


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I made a Kolsch , and frankly thought it was a little bit boring, but after a few, could be my utility knife of beer. no crazy flavors no big hopps, no fruity stuff, just beer


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Blackrocks 51K, Elk Brewing PB Poter, OddSide Nut Bandit


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Holidays


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

fanrwing said:


> View attachment 353147
> 
> Happy Holidays


How is the cigar city IPA?


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> How is the cigar city IPA?







Pretty good. Nice citrus flavor but not overwhelming. If you like IPAs you’ll like it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bells Expedition stout. I let it age a little over a year. It has definitely gotten a LITTLE bit better than fresh, but next time I won't wait a whole year to drink it.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike said:


> Tonight’s line up:
> View attachment 359065


Brother Benjamin is one of my favorite.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Southern Tier - Help! On the way!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Tonight it's real Detroit short bottle Stroh's followed by PBR.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Southern Tier - Samoa This (taste like a Samoa cookie in a bottle!) 

Blackrocks BA Barbaric Yawp, "A burly Scotch ale clocking in at 8.5% ABV and full of malty, smokey flavors. Pairs great with grilled meats and open flames"


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Mike said:


> Southern Tier - Samoa This (taste like a Samoa cookie in a bottle!)
> 
> Blackrocks BA Barbaric Yawp, "A burly Scotch ale clocking in at 8.5% ABV and full of malty, smokey flavors. Pairs great with grilled meats and open flames"
> 
> ...



That scotch ale sounds good.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

brewster said:


> That scotch ale sounds good.


I like it. Bought it at Blackrocks a few years ago, found it at my local store yesterday. 

Mike


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Mike said:


> I like it. Bought it at Blackrocks a few years ago, found it at my local store yesterday.
> 
> Mike



Seems like there has been several beers from Black Rocks spoken highly of here.

I couldn't find it in a beer search. Found 51k IPA on beermenus.com, closest is 48 miles away in Addison.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

brewster said:


> Seems like there has been several beers from Black Rocks spoken highly of here.
> 
> I couldn't find it in beer search.


Blackrocks is probably my favorite brewery. Stop by every time I’m in the UP.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Mike said:


> Blackrocks is probably my favorite brewery. Stop by every time I’m in the UP.


Have you tried Ore Dock? Usually I like their products better than Blackrocks.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

I may have to make a beer tour of the UP this summer.


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Me and the wife just had this I managed to get 2 bottles so the next time we drink it should be late this year 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

haggerty05 said:


> Me and the wife just had this I managed to get 2 bottles so the next time we drink it should be late this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pic









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Have you tried Ore Dock? Usually I like their products better than Blackrocks.


Yes, been there a bunch of times. Always found something on tap I’ve enjoyed. Planning on stopping by Barrel + Beam this summer. Didn’t have time when I was up there last September.

Mike


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Instead of a stout it’s a pale ale. Not real heavy but tasty. Simple but brilliant idea. Couldn’t keep it on the shelves since introduction and that says a lot considering how many micro brew choices we have here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Mixed Shorts Soft Parade and Uber Goober for a PB&J (I skipped lunch, so this is close enough  ).


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

How does the Goober compare to a straight up porter?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

HOPSLAM went to three different busches food stores yesterday said they had it but didint. Finally found a six pack today work







tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> HOPSLAM went to three different busches food stores yesterday said they had it but didint. Finally found a six pack today work
> View attachment 362491
> tomorrow is going to suck.












Wife went to the store today. She gets me. 

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Tilden Hunter said:


> How does the Goober compare to a straight up porter?


Definitely has a lot of peanut flavor. If you like peanut butter porters/stouts, it’s worth a try.

Mike


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Hard day at work today, everything that could go wrong....Did! :lol:

One of those days...

Got home at 3:50 pm, started with a *Bell's HopSlam Ale... Double IPA..* So Good!

Then popped the tops on 2 *Short's Hellacious Rock. Double American IPA..* One of my favorites.

Next up was a *Blackrock 51K IPA...* Another Favorite!!

Then this from *Rochester Mills Beer Co."The 12 days of Christmas Milkshake Stout"*


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Things are looking up. Consumers Power has notified our plant that we need to shut down. 2nd shift has been sent home already, 3rd shift tonight and 1st shift tomorrow have been cancelled. Damn, it was almost bedtime..... LOL... Party!!!!

Rochester Mills Oatmeal Milkshake Stout... 

Then a Rochester Mills Peanut Brittle Milkshake stout... Hoo Boy!!! lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Sour monkey from victory. Again. Lol. Hop slam is nice this yr had a single last wk. 2.99 good buy imo, not worth 3.99 which some charge for one.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Sour monkey from victory. Again. Lol. Hop slam is nice this yr had a single last wk. 2.99 good buy imo, not worth 3.99 which some charge for one.


Mijers had a 6 pack of HOPSLAM for 15 bucks then the local liquor stores want 19 bucks for a six pack.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Tonight started with a Hop Slam, then a 51K, followed by a Bell’s Hopsolution.

Last night my daughter decides to bring me home a little 4pk present of this....... Bless her heart. Lol









Gonna try the Grand Armory Brewing White Chocolate Blonde.

.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Tearing into the Harley to put the big bore kit on sipping a shorts supper fluid double IPA this beer sucks.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Tried Short's Uber Goober oatmeal stout. Not bad. 

Not nearly as good as what was next. Rochester Mills - Barrel Aged Toasted Marshmallow Milkshake stout.

.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

My daughter is going to Perrin Brewing this weekend and I'm thinking of having her bring me home something. 

I have only tried Perrin Black Ale and I like it.

Right now I'm thinking of 2 different ones. 98 Problems IPA, or Lotsa Problems, and Carrot Cake Cream Ale, any suggestions?

.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Rut-N-Strut said:


> My daughter is going to Perrin Brewing this weekend and I'm thinking of having her bring me home something.
> 
> I have only tried Perrin Black Ale and I like it.
> 
> ...


I was going to get a six pack of 98 problem the other day. Get all three


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I was going to get a six pack of 98 problem the other day. *Get all three*


Thanks, Just noticed in their beer to go menu they have a 12 pk called....*Pack of Problems IPA Variety 12-pack. $16.99 + tax and deposit.*

I think I will have her get the IPA variety pack, and the Carrot Cake Cream Ale, and a 6pk of Blonde Porter... WTH?!!! Why not?!!!....:lol::lol::lol:

What do you know about Brother Benjamin from Greenbush Brewing? Almost bought a 4pk of that tonight.

.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Rut-N-Strut said:


> Thanks, Just noticed in their beer to go menu they have a 12 pk called....*Pack of Problems IPA Variety 12-pack. $16.99 + tax and deposit.*
> 
> I think I will have her get the IPA variety pack, and the Carrot Cake Cream Ale, and a 6pk of Blonde Porter... WTH?!!! Why not?!!!....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


I've never heard of it or the brewery I'll have to try and find some and give it a try. I had train hopper IPA from witches hat last week that was a good one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Rut-N-Strut said:


> Thanks, Just noticed in their beer to go menu they have a 12 pk called....*Pack of Problems IPA Variety 12-pack. $16.99 + tax and deposit.*
> 
> I think I will have her get the IPA variety pack, and the Carrot Cake Cream Ale, and a 6pk of Blonde Porter... WTH?!!! Why not?!!!....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


I liked Brother Benjamin, I’d pick it up again.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Mike said:


> I liked Brother Benjamin, I’d pick it up again.


Thanks Mike. I will try it next time I'm in the Wine Shop where I saw it.

Here is what I'm having today.









I like the Rochester Mills Milkshake Stouts, and I am enjoying their Juice Bigalow Hop Gigolo New England IPA. The type of hops (citra-mosaic) give it a little more citrus flavor than I normally like, but it goes down real well. Reminds me some of Founder's Mosaic Promise, which I like.

.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Finally got around to pulling the rear cylinder sipping on a Austin brothers 45er IPA not to shabby.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Vivant brewery wizard burial ground. 10percent belgian quad aged in a bourbon barrel. A truly beautiful marriage of the flavors.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Finally got around to pulling the rear cylinder sipping on a Austin brothers 45er IPA not to shabby.
> View attachment 371821


 that's a fine ipa. Highly recommend. You ever try the wheat brew by austin bros?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> that's a fine ipa. Highly recommend. You ever try the wheat brew by austin bros?


No I got excited when I seen it though snapshot by new Belgium brewing used to be my favourite beer. It was a wheat beer they only made it in October I haven't seen it in a few years. I'll have to give the Austin wheat one a try.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I am on a low no carb diet so I'm back to Michelob ultra, when I really want winter white or two hearted!

I suppose if I'm really serious about it I can't drink beer anymore, which will make me grumpier old man!

I look forward to my two beers on Friday night! Does that make me a weekend alcoholic?

But to everything there is a season!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> I am on a low no carb diet so I'm back to Michelob ultra, when I really want winter white or two hearted!
> 
> I suppose if I'm really serious about it I can't drink beer anymore, which will make me grumpier old man!
> 
> ...


If I was only going to drink two beers a week, I’d make ‘em count!  Or just go with my theory, liquid carbs don’t count. Makes me feel better, but doesn’t really work.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Anybody else like the Enjoy Bys by Stone? I always to try to sample them, usually like them a lot. This one (Enjoy By 4/20) every bit as dank as the date would imply...


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Shupac said:


> View attachment 387129
> 
> 
> Anybody else like the Enjoy Bys by Stone? I always to try to sample them, usually like them a lot. This one (Enjoy By 4/20) every bit as dank as the date would imply...


 I had a sixer of enjoy by 1/1/19 the stuff was wicked. I may have to try that one.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Shupac said:


> Had a brut at Witch's Hat a while back a liked a lot. Arbor's isn't too bad, and is available in cans. Shorts' is a lot juicier...like the name says. I think Supernatural's (Livonia) may be my favorite.


I've always wanted to check out witches hat seems like a cool place.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I've always wanted to check out witches hat seems like a cool place.


Live about 10 miles from the Hat & in the mug club. Memberships are half-price every Black Friday, soit was hard to resist.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

some good brew.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Sportingman1954 said:


> View attachment 387233
> some good brew.


Spent many a night there in college, The Red is good, the Black is astounding.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

No, it won't win any gold medals, but hard to beat for the price ($6.99/6)


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Went to bells for the first time today im impressed really good beers besides two hearted ale and hopslam also went to our favroit dark horse.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Found this in Florida.
B 21 in Tarpon Springs has a larger selection of Founders than most Meijers.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

After work:


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

While the Oberon is chilling down, I will sip on some champagne...


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I think I like the original better.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

View attachment 389907
Taking it back...


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

No Mas said:


> View attachment 389723
> While the Oberon is chilling down, I will sip on some champagne...


Me and the girlfriend went to bells last weekend. They had habanero Oberon it was really good.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

No Mas said:


> View attachment 389723
> While the Oberon is chilling down, I will sip on some champagne...


Sometimes an ice cold high life long neck just hits the spot. 

Damn good beer for a damn good price. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nothing special today just all day IPA.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Me and the girlfriend went to bells last weekend. They had habanero Oberon it was really good.


Tri City Brewery here in Bay City had something similar a couple years ago. It was with their Hell’s Half Mile. Very good!



jiggin is livin said:


> Sometimes an ice cold high life long neck just hits the spot.
> 
> Damn good beer for a damn good price.Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes sir!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Nothing special today just all day IPA.
> View attachment 389933


I get those a lot when I just don't feel like looking for something different and need a break from Busch light. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

jiggin is livin said:


> I get those a lot when I just don't feel like looking for something different and need a break from Busch light. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I never realized they where less % than Budweiser.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I never realized they where less % than Budweiser.


Yeah they aren't very high ABV but they taste better. 

I generally drink Busch light or Miller lite on the weekends and stuff when hanging out. Don't catch a buzz in two beers that way. I like All Day when I wanna relax, but still feel like having a few. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

jiggin is livin said:


> Yeah they aren't very high ABV but they taste better.
> 
> I generally drink Busch light or Miller lite on the weekends and stuff when hanging out. Don't catch a buzz in two beers that way. I like All Day when I wanna relax, but still feel like having a few.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Had a old timer I used to hang out with always had the dirty 30 every day of bush. We would kill it every day I never paid attention to the abv of all day IPA lol I guess that's why I can drink 6 or 7 compared to the 7 % beers I have 4 and I'm good.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Until next year:


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just had a 25 oz Rolling Rock poured over about 4 oz of Clamato.

Yum.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Oberon. Better than previous years, at least it tastes that way lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Oberon. Better than previous years, at least it tastes that way lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. Last couple years have been disappointing. Once I finish up the 12 in the fridge, I may have to grab another.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

My taste buds seem partial to Canoe Paddler. FM


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

TK81 said:


> I just had a 25 oz Rolling Rock poured over about 4 oz of Clamato.
> 
> Yum.


Funny you say that. It's what Sunday is for at my place. Especially during football season. 

Just made this. One of many today, I'm sure.









Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

d_rek said:


> Oberon. Better than previous years, at least it tastes that way lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting. I gave up on it the last few years. Get one once in a while on tap, but I haven't brought any home in a few years. 

I'll have to give it a shot. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> Funny you say that. It's what Sunday is for at my place. Especially during football season.
> 
> Just made this. One of many today, I'm sure.
> View attachment 390251
> ...


Ya know, jiggin, the more posts I see of yours, the more I realize you are wise beyond your years.










I was introduced to beer and Clamato about 20 years ago by my wife's cousins up in the bush of NW Ontario. Still like to get a jug a couple times a year.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

TK81 said:


> Ya know, jiggin, the more posts I see of yours, the more I realize you are wise beyond your years.
> 
> View attachment 390271
> 
> ...


IDK about wise beyond my years, but I have been told by many that I am an old soul. So maybe there is something there.

I can't take credit for it though. My Father-in-law got me started on them a few years back. None of that premade bud light clamato though. That stuff is terrible.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> None of that premade bud light clamato though. That stuff is terrible.


For sure on the bug lite mix.

Try this sometime...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

TK81 said:


> For sure on the bug lite mix.
> 
> Try this sometime...
> 
> View attachment 390591


Is it good? I steer clear of the premix stuff. I have seen it, but just assumed it was rotten too. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure why I have never been able to get over mixing clamato/beer together, but any Saturday I'm at my local watering hole, my first order is a Bloody Mary and a Miller Light chaser. LOL...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

No Mas said:


> Not sure why I have never been able to get over mixing clamato/beer together, but any Saturday I'm at my local watering hole, my first order is a Bloody Mary and a Miller Light chaser. LOL...


You're already 3/4 there! Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Mike said:


> View attachment 391555


Is that a new one? Taint never seen it. 



Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

jiggin is livin said:


> Is that a new one? Taint never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No it's not new and it's not that good.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

And for dessert, peanut butter porter @ Rolling Oak Brewery.
View attachment 398665


Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Trail Point - Drunken Hank. BBA English Old / Strong Ale. ABV 10% IBU 30


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Took a trip to Indiana for a wedding this weekend...this definitely gave some moments to remember:


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Warhorse Brewing

Breakfast with Churchill Nitro Oatmeal Coffee Stout 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Cider night.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Ellicottville Brewing

Mermaid New Shoes NEIPA

Only available in Western NY area. A solid NEIPA that is underrated.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mike said:


> View attachment 401875


I have still yet to find some of that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I have still yet to find some of that.


I found it at HomeRun Liquer on Post Drive in Belmont.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

This is damn good. Five stars. Would drink all damn day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I love classic literature. 

Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Figured I would either love or hate this one. It’s a keeper!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

My favorite from Keweenwaw.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Pineapple Jalapeno Oberon and Straight Science Ale


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Keweenaw Widow Maker and 'shot' of McGregor.

It is a PERFECT evening in Manistique, MI!!! If it were 55ºF every day that would be heaven.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

‘On Sale’ for $20 / 4 pack. Why not...


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

One of my favorites.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Picked up supplies for the weekend.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Arvon Brewing in Grandville is making some of the best IPAs in the state


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

This is a good one.
Island Hopper - double American IPA. From Cedarville, Mi. Les Cheneaux distillery.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Tried this last weekend. It’s darn good.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Mike said:


> View attachment 401875


Just tried this one last week. It's a good one, then again, everything I have had from BlackRock has been good.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Here is a couple more good ones I have been having lately. OddSide Ales Peanut Butter Cup Stout & Pigeon Hill Oatmeal Cream Pie.








A


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

A few breweries of note ive had multiple beers from lately. I dont believe they package but 7 Monks has them on tap frequently. Watermark, Austin Bros, and Arvon are all making some high quality beer.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Tonight's post range time lineup


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> A few breweries of note ive had multiple beers from lately. I dont believe they package but 7 Monks has them on tap frequently. Watermark, Austin Bros, and Arvon are all making some high quality beer.


I haven't tried anything from watermark yet, but Austin bros makes decent stuff and everything I've had from Arvon has been fantastic!


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Speaking of Arvon, here is another great one. Enjoying a Voyager tonight along with a pour of 14-year store-pick Whistle Pig.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Molson Canadian


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Since we’re in the UP, a beer from Ore Dock:


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Blackrocks Thresher


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Frood Noops. NE style IPA


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Now that it is unbearably hot this Yooper is drinking whatever is coldest, even what my son left when he went home, PBR and some otherwise unpalatable IPAs. FM


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Triple IPA from Pileated Brewing 









Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a raspberry porter I brewed in December. I usually don’t care for fruit beers but I took a chance with this. To my surprise, it is very tasty with just a slight hint of raspberry. May need to brew this one again.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Having a wonderful hefeweizen that I made with white labs hefe IV liquid yeast
Big fan of that yeast. Very little banana and lots of clove flavors.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Mike said:


> View attachment 417783


 usually love sours and goses. Had that one, tasted like the Budweiser lime margarita thing they put out which is a buck cheaper and bigger size


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Man this stuff is good


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Home brewed Scotch Ale. Excellent head retention with this brew. 

Hammock time tonight.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is NEIPA I brewed a month ago. Finally got around to bottling it today. You have to have a sample when bottling: State Law. 

Has a nice hop flavor; can’t wait for it to carb.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Man this stuff is good
> View attachment 421153


Don't think I've seen that-sounds good!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Dank dive.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Shupac said:


> Don't think I've seen that-sounds good!


I've only found it in one liqour store.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Went to Short's on Saturday night and tried the following beers: Carrot cake, #Sportz, and a beer blended with red wine.

The carrot cake beer smelled like carrot cake and tasted like it a little bit. Was a fairly potent brew at 8%.

#Sportz was an extremely light beer blended with electrolytes. Imagine fruit punch poweraide blended with a lager. I thought it was quite good and at 2.7% +/- alcohol, you could drink it all day if you really wanted too.

The beer blended with red wine was pretty boozy tasting. You've got to really love red wine to enjoy that beer IMO.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had some ‘Little Sumpin’ the other day from Lagunitas. A few at 7.7% can set the mood just fine.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I got some Founder Dirty Bastard Scotch style ale tonight. My local grocery store, Super One, is really beginning to piss me off. First the dropped the new good Stroh's, then the dropped most of the Founders and Bells stuff. Mainly they replaced them with overpriced junk I wouldn't want to drink any ways. At least my local mom & pop gas station is still carrying the Stroh's.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

This is delicious!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Very tasty! The habanero and cinnamon go good together.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I may need me a few tonight.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Go State!


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Keweenaw Wequetong Cherry Wheat and a nice cider, Ciderboys Peach County Cider


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I did just sample my oktoberfest that i made back in may, I like it!!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> No the Double Two hearted was limited production. It sold out fast. I still have a few for a rainy day.


The guy I go to up north for beer said he got 3 cases of that double two hearted and it sold out in an hour! The one in the above picture was the last one he had and he was nice enough to give it to me. He said people knew he was getting a shipment of beer even before he did, which he thought was weird.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

To quote the late, great John Candy from his role in Blues Brothers: " Who wants an Orange Whip? Orange Whip? Orange Whip? Three Orange Whips!"


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Where can I buy some of that beer, I need a bottle, for my basement wall as well!



How do you like the beer, I'm in Southwest Michigan I wonder if they sell it around here?



Shupac said:


> View attachment 449893


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> Where can I buy some of that beer, I need a bottle, for my basement wall as well!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the beer, I'm in Southwest Michigan I wonder if they sell it around here?


I got it at Plum Market in Ann Arbor. Only place I've seen it.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Part of our deer hunting camp is headed to the UP, I asked them to pick me some up if they saw any looks like it's from Marquette Michigan,
I really want couple of those bottles on my basement wall!



Shupac said:


> I got it at Plum Market in Ann Arbor. Only place I've seen it.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> Part of our deer hunting camp is headed to the UP, I asked them to pick me some up if they saw any looks like it's from Marquette Michigan,
> I really want couple of those bottles on my basement wall!


Sawyer Michigan, where Greenbush Brewing is located, is about 8hrs drive from Marquette if Google Maps is correct.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> Part of our deer hunting camp is headed to the UP, I asked them to pick me some up if they saw any looks like it's from Marquette Michigan,
> I really want couple of those bottles on my basement wall!


Ought to be able to find it somewhere up there. When we were up over the summer we found Ore Dock bottles we usually don't see down here.

And it's really good!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, they told me they already found some on westbound us 2, east of Escanaba!



Shupac said:


> Ought to be able to find it somewhere up there. When we were up over the summer we found Ore Dock bottles we usually don't see down here.
> 
> And it's really good!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

A few of these Saturday. I’m recovered now.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

2 hearted


----------



## AmericanRepeater (Nov 7, 2019)

FishMichv2 said:


> love the beers ive had from Perrin. cant wait to see there stuff in distribution so i can get it more often.


The Legacy from Soo Brewing Company. It’s a strong lager like an Oktoberfest. 7%. Great beer!


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

Recently had a brew from pigeon hill out of Muskegon. Salted caramel stout. Incredible nose and not heavy.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Hoisting one for the deerslayers.









Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

‘My Kiss’ from Black Rocks, very good. It was a gift from a relative, for my ‘one man workbee’ Efforts.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

It goes to 11...11% ABV, that is. Will go well with the pulled pork cooking in that Instant Pot.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Not what I expected. I prefer regular KBS.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

eggfly - Also gave it a try last night. I liked it, but don’t feel like it’s worth 2x the cost of Breakfast Stout...

Mike


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Great minds think alike. Couldn't find the Devil Dancer.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

This too.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Shupac said:


> View attachment 468865



Great start, can't drink all day, if you don't start in the morning.

Those are nice.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

QUOTE="brewster, post: 7914363, member: 49962"]Great start, can't drink all day, if you don't start in the morning.

Those are nice.[/QUOTE]
That was actually from last night. Came online today and saw it hadn't posted for some reason. Today's was North Pier Steel Toe Moccasin at The Session Room.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Worst beer ever. If you have this at home don’t drink it. Send me a PM for my home address so I can dispose of this for you. I will use a renal filter to render the compounds safe so they can be flushed down the city sewer. 

Usually not a hazelnut fan but this is a wonderful beer.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Plain ol' Guinness Extra Stout tonight. The local grocery store has it on sale for $7.97 a six-pack.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Enjoyed a 2015 goose island burbon county stout last night. Non infected!


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone ever find Double Two Hearted ale yet? Would like to do a taste test but it definitely is not an all day IPA.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes reminded me of my beers when I first started brewing. Overly hoppy and very sweet. I liked it!


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

David Cords said:


> Yes reminded me of my beers when I first started brewing. Overly hoppy and very sweet. I liked it!


You are lucky. I have a friend who lives in K-zoo and tried to get some Double Two Hearted a few days after it was released at the brewery and it was sold out. Every Time I am in a liquor store I take a quick look for it. No joy.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Out of the Walt Whitman series, my favorite to date:


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Drinking a nice all grain munich helles I made. Very yummy!


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is SMASH APA I brewed at Christmas. Nice clean simple taste.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

eggfly said:


> View attachment 486141
> 
> 
> This is SMASH APA I brewed at Christmas. Nice clean simple taste.


What malt and hop?


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

I don’t recall the malt as I walked into the home brew store in Muskegon and asked the guy for his favorite APA recipe. A few minutes later he had a bag of grain ready for me. I used 3 ounces of centennial. 1 at 60 minutes, 1 at 5 minutes, 1 at flameout. US-05 for the yeast.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Bells Light Hearted was a bit of a let down for me. The beer was decent and I like having the option of a low abv easy drinker but not at that price point. At that price I was expecting something more complex than a slightly more hoppy Budweiser taste.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> Bells Light Hearted was a bit of a let down for me. The beer was decent and I like having the option of a low abv easy drinker but not at that price point. At that price I was expecting something more complex than a slightly more hoppy Budweiser taste.


I didn’t care for it either. And at 6% it’s not exactly sessionable... 

I would think they should have scaled it down to crushing ABV like under 5%. Tried to preserve hop profile from two hearted while cutting on the malt bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just spoiled myself with some hopslam and lagunitas willetized imperial coffee stout. Will be a welcome change after drinking bud light the last few weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a batch I brewed a few weeks back and today was bottling day. The original recipe was a red ale but I’ve slow changed the grain bill and now it’s more of a brown. 

I need to come up with a name for this recipe as it has a nice biscuit flavor. People who usually don’t care for anything but Coors ask if they can have a 6 pack to take home.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

View attachment 490529


This is a batch I brewed a few weeks back and today was bottling day. The original recipe was a red ale but I’ve slow changed the grain bill and now it’s more of a brown. 

I need to come up with a name for this recipe as it has a nice biscuit flavor. People who usually don’t care for anything but Coors ask if they can have a 6 pack to take home.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Bottled my cyser today. Backsweetened it to 1.016. Tastes very nice!


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

This is a good'n:


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

d_rek said:


> I didn’t care for it either. And at 6% it’s not exactly sessionable...
> 
> I would think they should have scaled it down to crushing ABV like under 5%. Tried to preserve hop profile from two hearted while cutting on the malt bill.
> 
> ...


Isn’t Light hearted 3.7% ABV?


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a raspberry porter I made about 15 months ago. It was good from the start but has gotten better with age.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Saw Arabicadabra posted here recently. Never had a bad Bells, so grabbed a six.

I'll say it's pretty tasty. A drink like good coffee carbonated cold beer. At $2 a bottle from the store, not bad compared to drinking $6 pints on draft. Really good, but for $12 a sixer, don't see myself drinking it very often if at all. I've counted Two Hearted and Bell's Best Brown as my favorites for about twenty-five years. Honestly, if I could just get fresh Bells Best Brown and Bells Christmas year-round, then I'd be good.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Pan galactic gargle blaster


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Pliny


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Arbor Brewing's 25th Anniversary release:


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Shupac said:


> Arbor Brewing's 25th Anniversary release:
> 
> View attachment 496857



I'll look for this but, I'm getting really tired of yet another db IPA.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

brewster said:


> I'll look for this but, I'm getting really tired of yet another db IPA.


I know the feeling, though I know I do post a lot of those here. Got a growler of lager from Witch's Hat for Fat Tuesday and appreciated a light and crispy change of pace.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TreeDizzle said:


> Isn’t Light hearted 3.7% ABV?


Yes.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Double cow was good I got a 6er unfortunately 1 can was totally flat


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw a 6 pack of hopslam at Meijer today. Are folks deciding $16 is too much with the variety of other beers out there?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Saw a 6 pack of hopslam at Meijer today. Are folks deciding $16 is too much with the variety of other beers out there?



It often sells out within hours. Some people really go crazy for it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> It often sells out within hours. Some people really go crazy for it.


I know, that's why I mentioned it. Figured maybe the hype is finally over.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I gave my brother a case of Double Two Hearted to hold on to when I quit drinking. I should check and see if he still has it in his cellar. I could auction it off to the highest bidder.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

wife went to the store this afternoon.. she picked me up a 6'er of Sam Adams Summer Ale


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

https://www.mlive.com/michigansbest/2020/03/celebrate-virtual-oberon-day-together-apart.html


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

I thought this thread would be more active than usual right now. Currently enjoying some of the newest KBS.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

FishMichv2 said:


> I thought this thread would be more active than usual right now. Currently enjoying some of the newest KBS.


Bought my first 12 of Oberon for the year this morning. Sure is tasting good right now.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

No Mas said:


> View attachment 514877


A goose island bourbon county stout might tempt me from almost six years of sobriety. But I doubt it.....


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Pabst Extra. I've taken a shine to this.


----------



## TheDrew (Aug 9, 2011)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Pabst Extra. I've taken a shine to this.


I'll have to try that, I have a few cans left of PBR Easy that I actually really enjoy.

Went out and got a case of Stroh's last week. I've been digging the more standard pilsners and lagers recently.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)




----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Home brewed blond ale.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

TheDrew said:


> I'll have to try that, I have a few cans left of PBR Easy that I actually really enjoy.
> 
> Went out and got a case of Stroh's last week. I've been digging the more standard pilsners and lagers recently.


Locally we can only get the Detroit Lager any more. Not worth the $. I was wild about the Bohemian Pilsner though. Too bad I can't get it any more.


----------



## TheDrew (Aug 9, 2011)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Locally we can only get the Detroit Lager any more. Not worth the $. I was wild about the Bohemian Pilsner though. Too bad I can't get it any more.


Agree on the Bohemian Pilsner, that was great stuff when I could find it. Not sure what their plan is for the "smaller batch" beers that were being brewed at Detroit Brewing, but I sure appreciated them. The perseverance IPA was decent as well, only place I was able to snag that was after a wedding in Port Austin though, never saw it for sale locally.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Been drinking granite city ukelele citra ipa of late. Good stuff and $8 a growler.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Tonight's a mix mash of brews on tap I made. Went for the gusto and started with my very first dopplebock. Brew date was 11/24/19 1.082 og and kegged on 2/6/20 fg 1.020. Used slurry from wyeast munich II, 2352-PC. Good 8% brew.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Yesterday, bottling 2020, Oktoberfest, I found about a dozen bottles of 2019 Oktoberfest, left over in the basement , in So decided I should have one of last years. Just a kit beer, but I really like it and may have 1 more. Also should say , working with my new Fast Fermentor, was easy all the way through


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

I was pretty happy with this beer for a 4%.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Home brew oak whiskey stout.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

BIL brought this by last night for dinner. Went down rather smoothly and quickly


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Dangerously smooth for a 10%er.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

None. But if I were, it would just be a boring Labatts Blue or Molson Golden Ale.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wife got this from Aldi. Not bad for Aldi beer


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry guys. Take a lot up crap from bro's all the time. Straight up Budweiser for me. I will not change for anything. I've tried a few others...and dam near spit them out. :lol:


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Something light for a hot day.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes very hot day. Working in the back 40 berry picking. Wife letting me drive her Jeep while she picks...AC on high..:lol:


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Shupac said:


> View attachment 558343
> 
> Something light for a hot day.




Ill need to check how far/where they distribute. 

I need/want some of those cans.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I just cannot fathom all the fruity, honey, added flavor infused, etc etc beers. Whatever happened to a good stout, ale or pilsner, no fu-fu added? Either I am old, or some of you need your man card revoked! 
JK about the man card, but I dont get the beers that taste like anything but.


----------



## linkinpark4365 (Feb 13, 2019)

My go too. Going down good seeing it's the first day of vacation and heading north tomorrow with the wife and dog to our cabin. Ya'll boys have a great work week!! 









Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ESOX said:


> I just cannot fathom all the fruity, honey, added flavor infused, etc etc beers. Whatever happened to a good stout, ale or pilsner, no fu-fu added? Either I am old, or some of you need your man card revoked!
> JK about the man card, but I dont get the beers that taste like anything but.


Most times you can't even taste that stuff. Exceptions are some IPA's and common crap like blue moon, summer Shandy and the like


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

These guys started doing delivery when the pandemic hit.

















A few clicks and I get beer on my doorstep in an hour. This is dangerous.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is okay, not bad, not great. The wheat and mango do not balance one another out that well.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

eggfly said:


> View attachment 561013
> 
> This is okay, not bad, not great. The wheat and mango do not balance one another out that well.


last year they had a mango habanero pepper oberon that was delicious, I had it once on draft from whole foods at the cranbrook (or was it the washtenaw location with the legendary Ian) in Ann Arbor...it was super nice...I had a bottle of this years' mango oberon (same as yours) two weeks ago near riverside park fishing the huron, found it too sweet and unbalanced. It wasn't bad though. I wholeheartedly agree with your review.

I just had some 'Sour IPA' by New Belgium, bought at Freddie's in Owosso, MI. I would like to shout out for an AWESOME beer store with old school wooden ice chests/freezer boxes for the craft beer, GREAT variety, and GREAT prices...Freddie's has better variety than any Ann Arbor beer store except for Arbor Farms Market on Stadium, and honestly it is almost comparable...however this 'Sour IPA' kind of sucks. Oh well, I got two cans and it was only $1.69 a piece. Gonna by me a 'Rye on Rye on Rye' by Boulevard Brewing tomorrow, it's like 15% ABV and DELICIOUS....$5.99 at plum market in A2, $4.99 at Freddies in Owosso


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

TroutFishingBear said:


> last year they had a mango habanero pepper oberon that was delicious, I had it once on draft from whole foods at the cranbrook (or was it the washtenaw location with the legendary Ian) in Ann Arbor...it was super nice...I had a bottle of this years' mango oberon (same as yours) two weeks ago near riverside park fishing the huron, found it too sweet and unbalanced. It wasn't bad though. I wholeheartedly agree with your review.
> 
> I just had some 'Sour IPA' by New Belgium, bought at Freddie's in Owosso, MI. I would like to shout out for an AWESOME beer store with old school wooden ice chests/freezer boxes for the craft beer, GREAT variety, and GREAT prices...Freddie's has better variety than any Ann Arbor beer store except for Arbor Farms Market on Stadium, and honestly it is almost comparable...however this 'Sour IPA' kind of sucks. Oh well, I got two cans and it was only $1.69 a piece. Gonna by me a 'Rye on Rye on Rye' by Boulevard Brewing tomorrow, it's like 15% ABV and DELICIOUS....$5.99 at plum market in A2, $4.99 at Freddies in Owosso


I do really like the Rye on Rye, that is an amazing beer. For some reason, I thought it was a limited release last year and didn’t know it was still around. Guess I’m on the hunt.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Heading out of state for the night:


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Shupac said:


> Heading out of state for the night:
> 
> View attachment 562311



That sounds like a nice pool beer.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

ESOX said:


> I just cannot fathom all the fruity, honey, added flavor infused, etc etc beers. Whatever happened to a good stout, ale or pilsner, no fu-fu added? Either I am old, or some of you need your man card revoked!
> JK about the man card, but I dont get the beers that taste like anything but.


You should give this a try. My new favorite.
Sidebar- I thought this was the micro brew forum?


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Delicious









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

eggfly said:


> I do really like the Rye on Rye, that is an amazing beer. For some reason, I thought it was a limited release last year and didn’t know it was still around. Guess I’m on the hunt.


I must correct myself, I found another one today from Freddie's in Owosso, MI. It was from 2019 according to the label. It was only $4.39 for the bottle, hell of a deal!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

bigair said:


> Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double dry hopped ipa at 8%, sign me up!


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

TroutFishingBear said:


> double dry hopped ipa at 8%, sign me up!


I've now tried a half dozen offering from transient artisinal ales. All have been solid although on the pricey side.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You could count the number of beers I drink per month on one hand, if you even need a finger at all. But this looked good. It's a little too sweet for my taste but the can caught my eye, old time looking. 
crisp and clean overall.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Another tasty Michigan ipa









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Pic #1 is single shelf of what I brought home after taking a trip to the UP last week came home with a few that I had at local establishments
kewanaw, Upper Hand& Ore Dock Brewing....and agree on the Birdwalker from Stormcloud, that someone else posted.

Pic #2 of the loaded fridge
Top shelf are beers a buddy of mine brought back for me from Texas (except the Upper Hand Light)

And...if anyone ever gets to Houston.
St. Arnold's Brewing is a MUST STOP!!!
Great brews, great food and a beer hall that's gotta be 50'x120'

But majority of bottles and cans are Ziegenbock. Brewed in Texas (only sold in Texas as well). Think Shiner Bock as they are very similar but this just seems to be a bit creamier. 

Amazing buddy I've got. Just hurts when the fridge is empty!!!
Enjoy what your drinking, I will for a few more weeks! Cheers
















Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a good brew.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Stopped by Reed City yesterday, bought a few cans for tonight. This is a really nice brewery, the PB Porter is one of my favorites. The food is solid - great place to go if you want sandwiches/soup. Just wish they were closer!


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i have been drinking a lot of oberon this summer. The last couple summers i had gone away from it because it had lost it's appeal and flavor, but for some reason this summer it tastes pretty freaking good. 

When camping in the UP last month i was drinking some bushe latte's and even had a couple of the natturday's


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

bigair said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Just found out both toppling golliath king sue and pseudo sue ipa's are now available in Michigan. Highly recommended if you haven't tried it yet.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just a plain 'ol border town boy who has to go south to get to Canada. And the border is closed to all but " essential travel" . So how did I get these three cases of Labatts Extra Stock today?


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Staghorn Octoberfest by New Glarus Brewery New Glarus Wi my favorite beer wish they brewed it year round


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Staghorn Octoberfest by New Glarus Brewery New Glarus Wi my favorite beer wish they brewed it year round


Just got 2 six packs from a contactor who is working in paradise! Brought them back from rice lake. One of my most favorite ofests!


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Spotted cow is my go to beer when staghorn isn't in season I am fortunate I only live 4 miles from the Wisconsin border


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Upper Hand UPA, so glad we can get this is the LP now


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Upper Hand UPA, so glad we can get this is the LP now


Good stuff! TC area?


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Since when can u get upper hand in lp? Thats against everything larry said for that brand!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, Olsens in TC has it. It has been here for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Yes, Olsens in TC has it. It has been here for a couple of weeks now.


Haven’t had a drink in over six years- proudly- but the thought of goose island bourbon county stout makes me squirrely


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> Haven’t had a drink in over six years- proudly- but the thought of goose island bourbon county stout makes me squirrely


My favorite stout for sure.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

A friend of a friend had to move and sold his collection on the cheap. I picked up 1 bottle from 2016 and 2 from 2018. I had never been able to get my hands on any before. :woohoo1:


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

eggfly said:


> View attachment 583563
> A friend of a friend had to move and sold his collection on the cheap. I picked up 1 bottle from 2016 and 2 from 2018. I had never been able to get my hands on any before. :woohoo1:


Going to and AA meeting now. Wtf. Thanks!!!!!! Lol


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Grinnell said:


> Going to and AA meeting now. Wtf. Thanks!!!!!! Lol


Then why are you hanging out on a beer drinking thread? WTF?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

RDS-1025 said:


> Then why are you hanging out on a beer drinking thread? WTF?


Living vicariously that’s what!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

That's the can tab-side up











This is actually upside down, from a drinkability standpoint. Spooky...


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Home brewed brown porter here. Yummy


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

UPBeerguy said:


> Home brewed brown porter here. Yummy


Sounds great, love the porters, especially when it's starting to cool off.

Back to brewing this Saturday for Teach a Friend to Brew Day, now called learn to homebrew day, what a lameass name change.

I'll be brewing the official beer, Mad Jacks Hoppy Amber and a Saison.

Then in a couple weeks get the kegerator partially loaded up and reuse those yeast cakes.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

brewster said:


> Sounds great, love the porters, especially when it's starting to cool off.
> 
> Back to brewing this Saturday for Teach a Friend to Brew Day, now called learn to homebrew day, what a lameass name change.
> 
> ...


I'll be using my yeast cakes for a imperial stout.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

UPBeerguy said:


> I'll be using my yeast cakes for a imperial stout.


That should work well.

What yeast do you use, brand and profile?

I've really liked the white labs family over the years but, no one really carries it around here. 

It's online or some other brand. I think Bells sell their own yeast.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I used wyeast pacman and wyeast west yorkshire yeasts.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

brewster said:


> Sounds great, love the porters, especially when it's starting to cool off.
> 
> Back to brewing this Saturday for Teach a Friend to Brew Day, now called learn to homebrew day, what a lameass name change.
> 
> ...



I think my brew day will move to next Tuesday. Saturday here forecast for 68* sunny, no wind. No day to be brewing in the basement.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

UPBeerguy said:


> I used wyeast pacman and wyeast west yorkshire yeasts.



Do you order through internet? 

I'm going to make a run to Adventures in Homebrew up by Ann Arbor. Long drive but, I want specific yeasts for these like you did for yours. That's the right way to go.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

No I go there also. Used to be great with the Taylor location being close. Now a 30 mile drive for me....


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

2 beers today, although alcohol content is more like 3 of my normal ones 

Better Half - Founders, 2018 Batch, Stout with maple syrup aged in bourbon barrels, 12.7% ABV. Purchased at Freddie's in Owosso, MI, for $2.99, hell of a deal.

Christmas Ale - Great Lakes Brewing, Assuming 2020 Batch (exp feb 15 21), Christmas ale made with spices and honey, 7.5% ABV. Purchased at Kroger's in Ann Arbor, MI, as select your own 6 pack for $9.99. Really good beer to be included in that deal, and the first time I have seen this seasonal brew this year.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Bell's Two Hearted and Molson Canadian, yes you guessed it expensive and cheap!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oberon. Last one till 2021's batch.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

If you like double IPAs this is worthy of touching your palate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Had a couple of these this afternoon. Smooth.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Brooks Brewery had a one time "Special Twelve Pack." Son asked me to grab him one. I decided to get one for myself. 

I took out the; 
Did You Just Tart Tangerine
and
Watermelon Gose

Enjoyed both! Looking forward to the rest!

Brooks Brewing (bbrewing.com)


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TK81 said:


> Had a couple of these this afternoon. Smooth.
> View attachment 616789


One of my favorite stouts.


----------



## Jon Storm (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm out of homebrew but this is pretty good. That being said, winter warmer, honey wheat, Irish stout and pecan ale are in the works.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just had that snowdrift one. It's pretty good


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

2017 belgian triple i made:


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Guess I'm the only one enjoying beer in 2021?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

No pics, but I enjoyed a couple Hopslams, and some Sam Adams Oktoberfest, yesterday. I used Labatts Blue for the beer battered Walleye.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Keweenaw Brewing : Red Jacket Amber 
Keweenaw Brewing : Widow Maker


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I tried this tonight. It tastes good, but as a bock it is disappointing. It tastes more like a porter.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

This is outstanding, if you can find it.









Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Some decent stuff from Marquette.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I quit drinking for a decade and a half. These days I will have a beer now and then, maybe 2 a week. When I do, it's a Founders Solid Gold. A pretty darn good Lager IMHO, and at 15 bucks a case, I dont get too ticked when my kids drink 22 and I get 2...........


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Making my own all grain homebrews now,

Amber wheat ale which I just bottled 3 days ago and a Belgian blonde ale. Taste is out of this world super fresh and no off tastes or preservatives.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Made a beer/fried chicken run to Witch's Hat last night.









Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The store I stopped at didn't have any Guinness, so this was as close as I could get for St. Paddy's day.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Much better choice! What did you think of it?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

UPBeerguy said:


> Much better choice! What did you think of it?


It's good stuff, but I'm not sure it is a better choice, at least for such a day.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Double soft parade by shorts.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Anybody have costco brand citra session ipa?


----------



## AmericanRepeater (Nov 7, 2019)

I haven’t seen the Kirkland brand beer in over a year. I did like most of it, though. I toured the Point Brewery a couple years ago and noticed Costco beer in their warehouse. Good stuff, especially at the price.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Here it is:


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

eggfly said:


> View attachment 606743
> If you like double IPAs this is worthy of touching your palate.


One of my favorites to come out this year.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish I had the handle
up beer guy







been one hell of a week and I wish I was
up at camp in Dickinson County anyway in about a half hour I'll be drinking one of these maybe five! Have a great weekend all


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Brought quite a few back from VA. Having a velvet Walrus a black raspberry bourbon barrel stout from Wassen brewery in Richmond VA.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Mike said:


> View attachment 551069


What are those tasty looking delights!?




BulldogOutlander said:


> i have been drinking a lot of oberon this summer. The last couple summers i had gone away from it because it had lost it's appeal and flavor, but for some reason this summer it tastes pretty freaking good.
> 
> When camping in the UP last month i was drinking some bushe latte's and even had a couple of the natturday's


I agree on the Oberon, big let down the last couple times I have tried it. 

The Naturday's this year is really good! The pineapple one. I was completely shocked. I grabbed a single out of curiosity while at Ideal Party Store in BC last week, glad I did.

Have a double soft parade in the fridge waiting for me to get home. Haven't tried that yet either.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Just got done working on a boat and popped one of these. Goes very well with the piece of fresh smoked salmon I'm sitting on my truck's tailgate eating.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I enjoy sours. Here is one by shorts. 7.5 percent abv....they seem to alternate this sour with critterless every jan to mar...love em both


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Visiting the Granite State tonight.









Sent from my SM-A600A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Goes together like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Our local grocery store used to have a good beer selection, but half of the specialty isle has been replace with non-beer canned alcoholic beverages.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Just finished 24 hrs of working in the last 36 hrs...time for a reward.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not bad:


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

and then one of these:


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

All grain home brew 
American IPA at 6.3% knock you socks off good.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't Laugh!













cb223 said:


> A maple porter that we brewed with 32 oz of maple syrup i made last spring. Put in right at the end of the boil. Its a little lighter in color and flavor but I like it
> View attachment 793163
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Don't bother. The juice isn't worth the squeeze. Leiney used to have a Creamy Dark that I liked. Took a gamble on this, but it is just bland. Many better choices.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

How about the beer I wish was drinking. That would be the James Street Brown from the Ludington Bay Brewing Company. Whenever I'm near Ludington it's a "must stop for one" kind of situation.


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Another one of my favorites









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bells









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

RDS-1025 said:


> View attachment 798334


That's good stuff!!!!


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Yards Philthy IPA


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a couple 3 Floyd's in the last page. When did that happen? Jaw dropped when I saw one of my all time faves at the local beer store last week!









Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

The first pic is a chocolate Java porter and the second is a Bells expedition stout clone
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

The last Oktoberfest of the season.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Not sure if this counts as a beer but it's pretty dang good.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

This one is a rich one. Worth the price of admission. A home run. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Found this last year. Haven't seen it sold by me, know it's seasonal and all.... but of course, sold at a gas station in Hale right by DEER CAMP.

As good as it gets!









Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

got one out of tfb's private reserve...bottled nov 15 2019.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

From my reserve, bottled 8-28-2018


----------

